# 2200 Watt Hydroponic 4 Table Perpetual 4X8 Tent Grow



## Taviddude (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey Rollitup. 

Christmas came early.  
I've updated my entire Grow setup. Still setting it all up, but I have to share it.


Started with a 4X8 GroDen Tent
3- 600 Watt Air Cooled Lights
1- 400 Watt Air Cooled Lights
(2200 Watt Total)
4 separate 2x3 Flood-Drain Tables.
Dust Shroom to filter incoming air.


Going to need a Carbon Filter, but I should be good for the first few weeks. Still waiting on seeds anyway.


So with the success of my last Think Different ScrOG grow I'm going to try to take it a step further with 4 tables, more light, and a perpetual setup. 3 plants in every 2 weeks, and three plants harvested every 2 weeks. I think the challenge will be preventing pests. Spider Mites in a perpetual setup could be a real shitty situation. I think I could nurture a 4x8 grow through to harvest by itself, but bringing in new plants in to an infested area could cause some real problems. I'll be totally honest, I may just run everything at once this time around since we're still remodeling and things aren't as clean as I would like but this is, and will be a perpetual setup. I won't be changing my methods much after this. I'm already in close to 2000 bucks with everything I've got into the setup including nutes which is a LOT to grow my own personal stash. I don't sell so there is no need to go any bigger. If I fell into a ton of money there are only 2 more things I would like to do. I would like to get rid of the HID's for Good LED's, and I would like to buy a GroBot Evolution so I could automate the entire room. 
So this is the new setup Fam. Beans should be here by the first and I'll keep a detailed log to help anyone who would like to try Think Different, or Flood Drain tables. Personally, I love them both. 


Here are a couple of shitty pics(couldn't find the cam) and there is not much to show anyways. Still only about half way setup. 


Let me know what you guys (and girls) think. 
Peace. 


Perpetual ScrOG. 




Some random pics. Just got the tent setup, and starting to put the lights in.


----------



## Taviddude (Oct 24, 2012)

Some Pictures of where I'm at now. 
Germinating Beans Tomorrow.
Wish Me Luck :smoke:


----------



## Taviddude (Oct 24, 2012)

More Pics


----------



## Taviddude (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Taviddude (Oct 24, 2012)

I got a few things done on the tent today. 


- Built the Flood and Drain manifolds, got the flood manifold installed, and it's working great.
- Going to make a stand for the drain manifold It's just tied up with string now, but still works great. 
- Put in the old bin I had used as a reservoir on the last grow, but will be replacing it with something more solid. 
- I found out I can actually run the water level higher in these bins and use less water than with the 4X4 table I built so that's great. I thought I would have to run two reservoirs which would have been more work. 


Here's Some Pictures. 


*Here's the drain manifold I put together. Works well.*

*Here's a shot of the water input lines running off the manifold. Nice clean setup, I'm liking it. 
*
*Another shot of the input lines running from the manifold. 
*



*Working Good.
*
*You can see the line going from the pump to the manifold, and the drain fitting from the return manifold.*
*Glamour Shot. 
*


----------



## benny blanco (Oct 25, 2012)

nice setup, how many pounds do you think those pvc pipes can hold safely?


----------



## benny blanco (Oct 25, 2012)

and can you close the lid on the rez?


----------



## firsttimeARE (Oct 25, 2012)

I'd also be worried about those containers bowing out on the sides when full with water. I know my Botanicare res bows out a lot if the cover isn't on holding it in place.

Looks cool though!


----------



## hazeynights (Oct 25, 2012)

how r u gunna deal with the temps? do u have nice natural cold air coming in?


----------



## Taviddude (Oct 25, 2012)

benny blanco said:


> nice setup, how many pounds do you think those pvc pipes can hold safely?


Quite a lot I'm sure. Definitely more than what I'm putting on em. It's a pretty solid design. I only run about 3 inches of water so there really isn't a lot of weight. I could have gotten by with smaller pvc. I actually planned on smaller, but they didn't have enough fittings so I had to go a size up.


benny blanco said:


> and can you close the lid on the rez?


I won't be using that Rezervoir, lol. That was just in there to leak check everything, and sterilize the system. I'll be changing it out with something else. Not sure what yet though. 


firsttimeARE said:


> I'd also be worried about those containers bowing out on the sides when full with water. I know my Botanicare res bows out a lot if the cover isn't on holding it in place.
> 
> Looks cool though!


I worried about that too at first. Either way, I was going to run it. I thought I might have had to zip tie the lids on, but they don't bow the least bit.



hazeynights said:


> how r u gunna deal with the temps? do u have nice natural cold air coming in?


Yeah, I've got a fan run on a digitally controlled thermostat that I can tell it what temp to turn on, and off at precisely. I can set the differential down to 1 degree if I want. It should run pretty cool with the air cooled lights, and cold air coming in from the outside.
Hopefully


----------



## benny blanco (Oct 25, 2012)

thats a clean ass setup though. interested in seeing how it runs.


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 25, 2012)

its a great start. i highly recommend getting a 27gal strongbox or 50gal smartbin for your res, those thin totes are flimsy, it only takes dropping a screwdriver or scissors and popping the swelled sides, plus they allow light through the lid and sides. are you leaving the lights as is or will they be aircooled?


----------



## nick88 (Oct 25, 2012)

i use a big cooler for res. just add bottle of frozen water every 2 days water temp stays nice and cool


----------



## Taviddude (Oct 26, 2012)

benny blanco said:


> thats a clean ass setup though. interested in seeing how it runs.


Me to Man.


superstoner1 said:


> its a great start. i highly recommend getting a 27gal strongbox or 50gal smartbin for your res, those thin totes are flimsy, it only takes dropping a screwdriver or scissors and popping the swelled sides, plus they allow light through the lid and sides. are you leaving the lights as is or will they be aircooled?


Yeah Man, I'm definitely going to figure out something different for the res. I actually did run it like that for my last grow and it did just fine, but it needs to go. I'll look into those smartbins. Either that, or a cooler. All the lights will be air cooled, I just haven't hooked up the ducting yet because I'm still waiting on 2 600 watters to come in. I figure I'll do it all at once. It's been a lot of work already, lol. 



nick88 said:


> i use a big cooler for res. just add bottle of frozen water every 2 days water temp stays nice and cool


I'm thinking of a cooler, but funds are a bit low right now. If I can't find something cheaper to do the job I'll definitely go with a cooler.


----------



## Taviddude (Oct 26, 2012)

So, the ph probe on my Hanna Combo meter decided to take a shit today while I was adjusting the ph to soak the rockwool cubes. It was acting stupid and wouldn't give me a decent reading but I know the PH of my water and added 2 ml of ph down to a gallon of water and it should be close anyway. Shouldn't bother them for the first few days. Ordered another meter(not another Hanna Combo), but won't get it until Thursday 
It was stored with storage solution since my last grow, so I don't know. It is what it is. I wasn't all that happy with it from the start. The PH always had temper tantrums but I could usually get them under control by resetting the meter and recalibrating it a couple times. More work than I should have ever had to put into it so I'm glad it's gone really. 


The Good News is all 14 Beans germinated and are into rockwool cubes until they are big enough to go into the tent. 


Scares me not knowing the PH of things right now though.  I imagine one could start seeds with regular tap water just fine, but I like to keep shit spot on from the start.


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 26, 2012)

are you able to turn the reflectors so the ducting runs straight? thats a lot of restriction.


----------



## Taviddude (Oct 27, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> are you able to turn the reflectors so the ducting runs straight? thats a lot of restriction.


I could, but would only be able to fit 3 lights. I'll get a booster on the other end, or run one fan per 2 lights.


----------



## Taviddude (Oct 31, 2012)

Update: 


Day- 2


PH-  5.5-6.0 
EC- 0.4


Fuck Hydroton. PH has risen like crazy no matter how far down I take it. Swapped out the hydroton back to the River Rock again. Did a res change, and cleaned the entire system. PH has gotten better. Don't fix what isn't broke. I should have just stuck with the rock in the first place. So now I'm two days in and still getting PH dialed in, lol. Next time I'll run the system a few days before putting anything in. Would have this time, but my damn ph meter broke and has left me scrambling to make up for it. Things should level out now and be a lot smoother from here on out. 


Sorry for the shitty pics, my cams f'd up.


----------



## EyezofSnake (Nov 1, 2012)

IMO you need a 2nd res and both will need covers on them. Get ready for algae bloom if you don't.

Also- why didn't you just use 2 4x4 ODs?


----------



## Taviddude (Nov 1, 2012)

EyezofSnake said:


> IMO you need a 2nd res and both will need covers on them. Get ready for algae bloom if you don't.
> 
> Also- why didn't you just use 2 4x4 ODs?


Naw, I don't need a second res I just need a new one. Going to swap it out with either a strongbox, or a cooler. It's way overfilled. I was trying to lessen the PH swings caused by the hydroton before I got rid of the shit. PH is stable now. I'm also running H202 from start to finish so I should be alright until I get a new res. I know it's a eyesore, but it's serving it's purpose for now.

I'm running a bunch of auto's right now just to fill the tent, and get a grow off while I veg the plant I'll be using for the perpetual setup. Some people like to harvest every six weeks, I want to harvest every 2. I'm going to group up the pheno's so as soon as I can get a tray empty I can start running clones perpetually from there.


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 1, 2012)

for the price and size the smartbin in the auto section at walmart is the best deal. 50gal, very heavily made, and $46.


----------



## Taviddude (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah, I'm gonna get up there tomorrow hopefully and check it out.


----------



## Txchilies (Nov 2, 2012)

Man you are one crazy grower...lol. Subbed in to see how this goes, hope it is not as wild as your last but then it was an awsome sight. What strain or strains are you going to run for perpetual? Are your Auto's TD's again? Looks sweet!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 2, 2012)

I use hydroton in all my hydro and aero grows and never have had ph issues. You did soak and wash the hydroton in ph 5 water for a day or 2 first correct? In this setup ph 5.5 to 5.8 will be ideal with res temps at around 68F.Always ph after nutes. Then you want a res 3 times the max amount used so if each tray holds say 10 gallons water full then you need at least 10 gallons for each one and 10 in the res. To small amount and your ph will go crazy due to evap and water usage.


----------



## Taviddude (Nov 2, 2012)

Txchilies said:


> Man you are one crazy grower...lol. Subbed in to see how this goes, hope it is not as wild as your last but then it was an awsome sight. What strain or strains are you going to run for perpetual? Are your Auto's TD's again? Looks sweet!!


Thanks Man. Yeah, it'll probably be pretty crazy. I don't even remember the strain, but it's a kush. I'm running some more TD auto's just to fill the tent until the kush get's old enough to break some clones off. 



FilthyFletch said:


> I use hydroton in all my hydro and aero grows and never have had ph issues. You did soak and wash the hydroton in ph 5 water for a day or 2 first correct? In this setup ph 5.5 to 5.8 will be ideal with res temps at around 68F.Always ph after nutes. Then you want a res 3 times the max amount used so if each tray holds say 10 gallons water full then you need at least 10 gallons for each one and 10 in the res. To small amount and your ph will go crazy due to evap and water usage.


I only soaked it for about 5 hours. I kept it, and plan on giving it a proper soak. Keeping res temps perfect. Always ph after nutes, lol and I keep a pretty large res. 
Stupid mistake on my part for just throwing it in without soaking it for days, but I guess that's what it takes. Just never knew I had to soak it that long.


----------



## magik*420 (Nov 7, 2012)

Subb'd! Thats an awesome design bro. I wanna start up a similar perpetual like this so i'll be watching this incredible grow! 
Quick question tho.. Are you gonna run everything off the same res/nute solution? Wouldnt it be more beneficial to run 4 individual res/nute solutions adjusted for the plants growth stages?


----------



## Krondizzel (Nov 7, 2012)

Just a heads up. I have 2000W (2x1000W) in a 4x8x7 tent similar to that. (mine is a lighthouse hydroponics brand) Heat will probably be an issue. It is for me. I have a 6" hydrofarm fan with 6x24 filter for exhaust, and 2 4" fans sucking in 30F air from outside and blowing it into the room. It's gonna be a fight to keep it around 80-85. One of my hoods is 6" vented and that helps A LOT. So the fact that you have 4 vented is NICE!!! I like how clean you have it setup too. I get a bit OCD with my neatness on mine so I must say, yours looks pretty nicely done!


----------



## Krondizzel (Nov 7, 2012)

FilthyFletch said:


> I use hydroton in all my hydro and aero grows and never have had ph issues. You did soak and wash the hydroton in ph 5 water for a day or 2 first correct? In this setup ph 5.5 to 5.8 will be ideal with res temps at around 68F.Always ph after nutes. Then you want a res 3 times the max amount used so if each tray holds say 10 gallons water full then you need at least 10 gallons for each one and 10 in the res. To small amount and your ph will go crazy due to evap and water usage.


Soak and wash the hydroton in ph 5 water for a day or two? Awww chet, how vital is this part? I just rinsed mine off as best I could. Yeah I had ph issues for sure but I think I have that under control now (day 10 in veg)


Sorry to post jack!


----------



## Krondizzel (Nov 7, 2012)

Taviddude said:


> So, the ph probe on my Hanna Combo meter decided to take a shit today while I was adjusting the ph to soak the rockwool cubes. It was acting stupid and wouldn't give me a decent reading but I know the PH of my water and added 2 ml of ph down to a gallon of water and it should be close anyway. Shouldn't bother them for the first few days. Ordered another meter(not another Hanna Combo), but won't get it until Thursday
> It was stored with storage solution since my last grow, so I don't know. It is what it is. I wasn't all that happy with it from the start. The PH always had temper tantrums but I could usually get them under control by resetting the meter and recalibrating it a couple times. More work than I should have ever had to put into it so I'm glad it's gone really.
> 
> 
> ...



Is it the Hanna Instruments HI98107?? Mine is whacky as hell and can't even get a stable number long enough to calibrate it. I gave up and just use the drops. I hate saying "close enough" though


----------



## haole420 (Nov 8, 2012)

have you thought of rotating your reflectors 90-degrees, ducting them inline, and having a separate fan/intake/exhaust to air cool them? 2200watts is an awful lot of power to be pumping in an enclosed 4x8, even with an A/C. you could probably reduce your power consumption by at least 30% by air cooling those reflectors...


----------



## Taviddude (Nov 10, 2012)

magik*420 said:


> Subb'd! Thats an awesome design bro. I wanna start up a similar perpetual like this so i'll be watching this incredible grow!
> Quick question tho.. Are you gonna run everything off the same res/nute solution? Wouldnt it be more beneficial to run 4 individual res/nute solutions adjusted for the plants growth stages?


 Right now I'm doing a full run of autos just to fill the tent while my other plants Veg, but when I go perpetual I'll have at least 2 reservoirs.



Krondizzel said:


> Just a heads up. I have 2000W (2x1000W) in a 4x8x7 tent similar to that. (mine is a lighthouse hydroponics brand) Heat will probably be an issue. It is for me. I have a 6" hydrofarm fan with 6x24 filter for exhaust, and 2 4" fans sucking in 30F air from outside and blowing it into the room. It's gonna be a fight to keep it around 80-85. One of my hoods is 6" vented and that helps A LOT. So the fact that you have 4 vented is NICE!!! I like how clean you have it setup too. I get a bit OCD with my neatness on mine so I must say, yours looks pretty nicely done!


Yeah, all 4 are now hooked up, being vented outside the tent. I did a test run, and heat will not be an issue with this grow. The exhaust fan hooked to the lights turns on at 75F and turns off at 72. The cold air intake fan turns on at 78, and shuts off at 74. The cold air intake fan does not turn on at all right now. The exhaust fan cooling the lights keeps everything perfect right now.


Krondizzel said:


> Is it the Hanna Instruments HI98107?? Mine is whacky as hell and can't even get a stable number long enough to calibrate it. I gave up and just use the drops. I hate saying "close enough" though


Try taking out the batteries, and touching a metal wire from the positive side to the negative side(with the batteries out) and hit the power button. That's the only way I've found to reset the meter when the calibration gets far enough off that it will not read calibration solution. That or the electrode is shot like mine.



haole420 said:


> have you thought of rotating your reflectors 90-degrees, ducting them inline, and having a separate fan/intake/exhaust to air cool them? 2200watts is an awful lot of power to be pumping in an enclosed 4x8, even with an A/C. you could probably reduce your power consumption by at least 30% by air cooling those reflectors...


That was the plan man, just had to wait for all my stuff to show up. She's running nice, and cool.


----------



## Taviddude (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry for the lack of updates, but I Broke My F*#king Hand. It's been making it a real bitch to do much of anything.




UPDATE-
Day 12


After getting off to a rough start with my PH meter going to shit, it is continuing with P deficiencies. I figured once I fixed the PH they would take off and leave that all behind, but there are definitely still some lingering effects that are annoying the shit out of me. Same nutes, PH, EC, and temps as I usually run, and it's still touch and go everyday. 
Still hoping most of them grow out of it. On top of that I'm running 14 different plants, not clones. Each plant wants something different. 
Anyways, all is coming along and I'll do what I can to pull the goods in the end. 
Quite the balancing act trying to find the middle ground with so many different plants.


Anyways, Here's some pics of Day-12


----------



## Txchilies (Nov 10, 2012)

Your babies don't look that bad of shape, hang in there and you get it figured out. Sorry to hear about the hand hope you get healed quickly.


----------



## Taviddude (Nov 11, 2012)

Update: 
*Day-13*
*PH- 5.8 
EC- 0.85 *




An AWESOME Recovery in 24 hours. 
Just going to put it out there and let you guys know where I was messing up.​



I usually use H2O2 to keep things sterile, and Bayer Tree and Shrub to keep away Root Aphids during veg but THIS round I figured I'd get a jump on em and start everything right away. This was right after ph issues from my meter. 
Basically that was a bad idea. WAY too early for either especially after ph issues.
*I did a res change last night and left everything out but base nutes, and calmag. 
Today everything not only bounced back to life, but really put on some size. 
*​

Here's some pictures of the turn around.


----------



## Krondizzel (Nov 11, 2012)

Are you saying the introduction of h2o2 early in veg made a positive difference? I just purchased a jug of the same stuff and threw some in right away.


----------



## Taviddude (Nov 11, 2012)

No, it did the opposite. It stressed the plants, and harmed their roots. I'd wait until 3 weeks in at least.


----------



## Krondizzel (Nov 11, 2012)

OHHHHHHH bahhhhh.. ok well, i suppose lucky for me I will be changing my water out within the next couple days. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Krondizzel (Nov 11, 2012)

Wait, come to think of it, I am at week 3. Sweet!


----------



## Krondizzel (Nov 11, 2012)

What do you think about the calmagic? I picked up some of that too as a matter of fact. Thoughts on it?


----------



## Krondizzel (Nov 12, 2012)

btw tavid, I like how clean your setup is. Nicely done. Makes me want to clean up my room a bit before I show you mine!


----------



## Taviddude (Nov 12, 2012)

Krondizzel said:


> Wait, come to think of it, I am at week 3. Sweet!



Then go ahead and run that shit. I would only use half the recommended dose. That shit is strong.


Krondizzel said:


> What do you think about the calmagic? I picked up some of that too as a matter of fact. Thoughts on it?


I personally think CaliMagic is the shit. I HAVE to use it or I'm guaranteed calcium, and mag deficiencies.


Krondizzel said:


> btw tavid, I like how clean your setup is. Nicely done. Makes me want to clean up my room a bit before I show you mine!


Well clean that fucker up man, I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Krondizzel (Nov 12, 2012)

View attachment 2407785View attachment 2407786View attachment 2407787View attachment 2407790View attachment 2407791View attachment 2407792

There you have it. 12 ladies under 2 1000w's, intake air from outside @ 50, room temp avg 75-80, try not to dog on my intake box, i already know I need another 6" fan like the one inside the tent. I'll clean that up later.


----------



## Taviddude (Nov 12, 2012)

DAMN DOGGY! 
That's a Pro setup. Clean, organized, Hydro, and under 2 - 1000 watters. 
Wow...

Do you have a grow log?


----------



## drgreentm (Nov 12, 2012)

Krondizzel said:


> View attachment 2407785View attachment 2407786View attachment 2407787View attachment 2407790View attachment 2407791View attachment 2407792
> 
> There you have it. 12 ladies under 2 1000w's, intake air from outside @ 50, room temp avg 75-80, try not to dog on my intake box, i already know I need another 6" fan like the one inside the tent. I'll clean that up later.


nice setup, is your tent a 4x8 as well? not sure if you are planning on running that footprint through out but if not i would suggest spreading out your sites as well as your lights. i use a 4x8 space with x2 1ks and used to use the cap ebb & grow 12 site (2 gal) and did well, i have since switched to a titan flo and grow (4 gal) and vegging much longer and only growing 8 under the 1k's. the system you are running appears to be a waterfarm which is a great system but meant to house much larger plants than what you are going to be doing with 12 in that space.

OP, tent looks good sub'd to see how it goes for you.


----------



## Krondizzel (Nov 12, 2012)

Taviddude said:


> DAMN DOGGY!
> That's a Pro setup. Clean, organized, Hydro, and under 2 - 1000 watters.
> Wow...
> 
> Do you have a grow log?


I'm logging everything!


----------



## Krondizzel (Nov 12, 2012)

drgreentm said:


> nice setup, is your tent a 4x8 as well? not sure if you are planning on running that footprint through out but if not i would suggest spreading out your sites as well as your lights. i use a 4x8 space with x2 1ks and used to use the cap ebb & grow 12 site (2 gal) and did well, i have since switched to a titan flo and grow (4 gal) and vegging much longer and only growing 8 under the 1k's. the system you are running appears to be a waterfarm which is a great system but meant to house much larger plants than what you are going to be doing with 12 in that space.
> 
> OP, tent looks good sub'd to see how it goes for you.


The titan is what I plan to upgrade to. Looks like a sweet kit. I went water farm because I picked up two kits for a car stereo amplifier that I hadn't used in almost 3 years.

I do run a 4x8x7 tent. Lighthouse hydroponics brand!

Oh, and yes, I'll have the waterfarm for much bigger ideas down the road 

It's a never ending project my man lol


----------



## Taviddude (Nov 14, 2012)

*Update*
Day- 16​

*All is good. Plants are oing great, and growing fast. Safe to say I'm pretty much back on track.
Can't wait to see them at 30 days. Going to start training them at 20-25 days, and get the ScrOG Screens on by day 30​*

Here's some pics of where they're at now. Putting on a lot of vertical growth everyday.


----------



## Txchilies (Nov 14, 2012)

I knew you would figure things out and get them right. They are lookin fantastic.


----------



## Txchilies (Nov 27, 2012)

Well how grows the garden? It's been alittle while since your last photo update, the ladies doin better?


----------



## The Cannabis Caveman (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey love seeing the 4X8 grow tent setups, yours is nice! good luck, going to follow this thread.


----------



## Krondizzel (Nov 27, 2012)

View attachment 2422554View attachment 2422560View attachment 2422561View attachment 2422562View attachment 2422563View attachment 2422564View attachment 2422565View attachment 2422566View attachment 2422567


----------



## Taviddude (Nov 28, 2012)

CENTER]UUPDATE
*Day 30*[/CENTER]


Hey All. Sorry for the lack of updates. Broke my hand and it just kind of took everything out of me. 


I got the screen down on one side, and all plants are adjusting nicely. Going to get the screen down on the others in the next day or two. 
Plants are doing alright. They were SUPER nute sensitive for a long time. I was running a .5 EC for the last week and just couldn't push past it without the plants looking sickly. 
Something REALLY crazy happened tonight. I'm sick of running such a low EC at 30 days so I bumped up to .8.
After one flood cycle I opened the tent, and was overpowered with a fresh cut grass smell. No weed smell, just straight "Green" smell. I can't describe how potent it was. 
Not sure if this is a good, or bad thing. VERY WEIRD. 


Anyone ever have this happen, or know why it happens?


Here's some pics of where I'm at now.


----------



## pinche (Nov 29, 2012)

could be the smell of root rot maybe now that they are getting bigger you might need to up the cycle rate or amount of flood time .....and was gonna ask for the next round will you be running a different rez for each tray for a perpetual grow ? nice setup up by the way


----------



## Krondizzel (Nov 29, 2012)

Wait a second, Taviddude, do you vent from the room, through the hoods and outside of the tent? Will you be putting a carbon air filter in that tent? If not, the smell will simply be ejected through the ducting and outside of your room. Gonna stink outside some day lol

Also, if your running filterless, why not draw in outside air to run through those lights?

Just curious, no suggestions, just wondering what the method to your madness is 

Also, what is that digital red 32?


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 3, 2012)

pinche said:


> could be the smell of root rot maybe now that they are getting bigger you might need to up the cycle rate or amount of flood time .....and was gonna ask for the next round will you be running a different rez for each tray for a perpetual grow ? nice setup up by the way


No way for root rot. I know that shit when I see it. Nothing but bright white massive healthy roots in my shit. The smell was of chlorophyll, really green. Almost burnt your nose. Weird, but it hasn't happened again so no worries, Just odd. I'll be running two, or three Reservoir for the perpetual. 


Krondizzel said:


> Wait a second, Taviddude, do you vent from the room, through the hoods and outside of the tent? Will you be putting a carbon air filter in that tent? If not, the smell will simply be ejected through the ducting and outside of your room. Gonna stink outside some day lol
> 
> Also, if your running filterless, why not draw in outside air to run through those lights?
> 
> ...


I'm only running filterless for now. I'll definitely get a scrubber up there when they get stinky. Currently they have no real smell. This strain doesn't really stink until the last month. I keep the exhaust fan toward the top of the tent to take out hot air, and kool the lights. I've also got another 6 inch fan that draws air from the outside into the tent. They are both set on a digital thermostat that kicks on at 78F and cut's off at 74. It can control both a heater, and air conditioner at the same time and keep the temperature in the tent as tight as 1 degree F. I've also got a digital Humidity controller that powers an ultrasonic humidifier(will also run a dehumidifier), that's probably what you were seeing. The humidity drops when I open the tent. It turns on at 45% RH, and cuts off at 55% RH so the tent is always within those parameters. Both have 15 amp switches so I can run dehumidifiers, and AC units also without a problem. I had to wire them myself, but it cost me less than half what a hydro shop would charge.


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 3, 2012)

UPDATE
*Day35*​

Everything is running smooth now. 
They are all just entering stretch, are eating good, and are out of their finicky stage . Still erring on the side of caution and running EC .85.
I'll give em another week, and then I'll start to really push em. 
I figure I've still got another 3 weeks for the ScrOG to fill in, and I'm sure it'll be FULL.
I only ran 5 plants in the 4x4 area last time, and I'm running 7 in each this round. 
May get quite packed, but It'll be definitely be a Carpet of Bud when it's done. 
Shooting for 48 ounces. 
If I pull 5 per plant like I did last time that would be 70 zips. I guess it's possible, but I'm won't be disappointed if I don't hit that mark, lol. 3 lbs is a nice number.


----------



## Txchilies (Dec 4, 2012)

Lookin Mighty Scroggy there, I kind figured you would get things worked out. That is one sweet setup you got goin.


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks a lot Tony. 

The girls are coming along great. They just keep begging for more feed. Up until now they've been babies about feed, but now they're just gobbling it up. 

I broke the bulb on my NEW ph meter somehow, so I'm running the drops for now. They TOTALLY SUCK. I don't know how anyone could use em. Maybe for soil, but not hydro. 

The color looks different under different lighting, and don't even closely match the colors on the chart. Pretty much flying blind, but the new probe for my Hanna should be here the day after tomorrow. I'm going to go ahead and order another probe for the PH55 too so I've always got a backup. 

*Plants are REALLY filling in. I was worried about having bare spots, but I'm pretty sure that will not happen. I'm going to have at LEAST 1/3 more bud sites than last grow. I'm not totally sure how it'll play out. Maybe I won't get as many huge colas, and more medium size colas, idk. Be interesting to see how it plays out. 

Either way, I'm sure it's coing to be a MASSIVE carpet of Buds






Pics Tomarrow.

Peace.
Tav*


----------



## TokeHoldCough (Dec 7, 2012)

Subbed. Loving everything on this journal. Nice job man


Autos rule!


----------



## Krondizzel (Dec 7, 2012)

Taviddude said:


> Thanks a lot Tony.
> 
> The girls are coming along great. They just keep begging for more feed. Up until now they've been babies about feed, but now they're just gobbling it up.
> 
> ...


LOL, just wait until you compare your "eyeball" to what the ph is when you use the pen. My eyeball was 6.5 on 6.0 color. Pretty significant difference when playing in water. When you only have a 5.5-6.1 bracket, just that slight eyeball error will change things up big time.

Oh man, I feel your pain on this one.


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 7, 2012)

*UPDATE​**DAY- 39 From Seed​*

EC- Handling 1.0 very nicely
PH- 5.8 to 6.2 before I buffer back down.​

HEY HEY! I got the new PH probe for my Hanna today. Day early, awesome. PH was 6.1 so I was doing pretty good as far as PH. The girls are eating like starving children. I haven't been pushing EC very hard atr all. I know for a fact I have some weaker plants in this bunch so I've been setting at 1.0 and adding more nutes when it gets down to 0.8 (usually 24 hours). Switching to veg nutes early next week, and I'll start pushing them hard then. 
I'm also going to be switching to a bigger Res. They are drinking about 8 gallons of water a day. and the water level drops quick. 


All in all, everything is coming along nicely. 


Ya guys think I'm still on track for 3 big ones?


Peace.
Tav


----------



## TokeHoldCough (Dec 7, 2012)

What's this I hear about switching to photos? What, are autos not good enough for you? You think you're better than us? Auto lovers UNITE!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Dec 7, 2012)

No no no. No autos for me.


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 7, 2012)

TokeHoldCough said:


> What's this I hear about switching to photos? What, are autos not good enough for you? You think you're better than us? Auto lovers UNITE!!


Haha, no no. I will NEVER quit playing with the high yielding autos. I've just got to dabble a bit. Hard to run 14 plants all grow from seed and all want something different. I just HAVE to see what I can do with some clones that I can REALLY dial into. I just got some TD auto Pollen so I'll have unlimited TD seeds soon. Don't plan on quitting.

Honestly, I can't imagine I'll yield any more with photo's as well as the auto's do. By the time this grow comes to an end that entire 4x8 tent will be packed tight with 8-12 inch colas. I really can't imagine fitting many more colas into my last grow. That was SICK. Kind of hard to top. 

I flip flop back and forth, but Auto's will NEVER be out of my grow rotation. Hell, these Big Bud seeds will be the first regular plants I've ever grown and if Big Bud doesn't yield better than my TD auto's I doubt anything else will. Even if it does work out, I'll still be running autos between photo grows. I'm definitely an Auto man. 

Peace.
Tav


----------



## TokeHoldCough (Dec 7, 2012)

I wanna see what you do with the BB.. Hopefully better than me. 3.5oz a plant is good, but potency is as good as sugar leaves. Not that good, but smokable...


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 7, 2012)

The potency is that shitty, huh? I've heard it was nothing to brag about. I guess it'll be interesting none the less. I'll try hitting it with carboload, PK 10/10, and see what happens. Try to squeeze out as much THC as possible.


----------



## TokeHoldCough (Dec 7, 2012)

Hell ya


----------



## Txchilies (Dec 8, 2012)

When harvest time comes you'll be trimmin for days, probably make your last grow look like a breeze. What a jungle you got goin. I know that Big Bud by itself isn't all that great to smoke but a couple crosses have made it alot better. Going to pop a couple Northern Lights x Big Bud next grow was very pleased with the White Widow x Big Bud, had a couple clones that I crossed with some Mexican Bag Seed and they frosted up just like the White and buds were just as big as the WW x BB original.


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 8, 2012)

Txchilies said:


> When harvest time comes you'll be trimmin for days, probably make your last grow look like a breeze. What a jungle you got goin. I know that Big Bud by itself isn't all that great to smoke but a couple crosses have made it alot better. Going to pop a couple Northern Lights x Big Bud next grow was very pleased with the White Widow x Big Bud, had a couple clones that I crossed with some Mexican Bag Seed and they frosted up just like the White and buds were just as big as the WW x BB original.


I've got the Ministry Of Cannabis - Big Bud XXL. Looking back on it I would have gone with Sensi Seeds version or WWxBB. A lot more reviews on it than MOC and they all seem pretty good. 
It was definitely an impulse buy.
My gut told me to go with the WWxBB.


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 8, 2012)

I switched to Bloom nutes today in hopes of stopping the stretch. I know they'll keep going for another few days, or so but if they don't stop soon It'll be a jungle in there! 

I've learned that a 4x8 ScrOG can be some work if it gets overgrown. Looks like I'll be on daily Leaf Tucking Duty for the next 3 weeks if I really want to blow it out of the water with a mess of Huge Colas. 

Wish me luck.
Peace.
Tav


----------



## Krondizzel (Dec 8, 2012)

View attachment 2435326View attachment 2435328

Tavid, time for my update (since I update you on your thread, not trying to cut you off lol)


----------



## Krondizzel (Dec 8, 2012)

I like posting along with your updates because we started right around the same time. I'm racing you!!!!!!


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 9, 2012)

Krondizzel said:


> I like posting along with your updates because we started right around the same time. I'm racing you!!!!!!


Bro, Bring em on! I was just about to ask you how your girls were coming alone. I checked your threads yesterday, but didn't see a current grow log. 
Post whatever you want Bro. 
You know you're always welcome.


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 9, 2012)

Krondizzel said:


> View attachment 2435326View attachment 2435328
> 
> Tavid, time for my update (since I update you on your thread, not trying to cut you off lol)


Damn Man! looks like you've got that dialed in. It's gonna be SICK! Are you still in veg, or how long ago did you switch to flowering?
That's gonna be a MESS of Bud!


----------



## TokeHoldCough (Dec 9, 2012)

I am also interested in this... Are you scrogging? What's the strain? Type of lights? What nutes? God I hate hydro lol....


----------



## PetFlora (Dec 9, 2012)

Couple ideas for future grows

I use Air Pots + Lava Rock + feed from the top with low pressure mist heads screwed into 1" pvc tubing. Each mist cycle runs ~ 25 seconds, the pause time depends on size of root mass.

Because the LR holds some nutes between feed cycles, the plants never droop. Timer is a *IGS -011* with separate analog knobs for on/pause. Simply adjust timer settings as needed.

Low misting from the top uses < 4oz nute per 1G Air Pot

Here's a few pics; first prototype and current plant in early action. I have a thread on IC if anyone cares to follow along. Roughly 2 weeks left to harvest


----------



## TokeHoldCough (Dec 9, 2012)

^^ the one on the right looks droopy, with a small defiency of K. I like it though


----------



## Krondizzel (Dec 9, 2012)

Actually, I had to hack them down last night. You win Tavid


----------



## Krondizzel (Dec 9, 2012)

TokeHoldCough said:


> I am also interested in this... Are you scrogging? What's the strain? Type of lights? What nutes? God I hate hydro lol....


Well, since I'll be out of the loop for a bit I'll fill you guys in on some secrets.

#1 I don't top, fim, or lst my plants. No scrog, no SoG. I only defoliate 1, yes 1 leaf per plant, per day. I just pick ONE that is the biggest light blocker and remove it. I have been using a undercurrent, top drip, recirculating water farm kit now for 5 years. My average net is usually around 50" plants, yielding 1/2P each. 6 pounds for 4 months.

#2 Lighting: 2800w (1 5500k 1000w, 1 4300k 1000w, and 2 4300k 400w) in veg, 2000w (2100k) in bloom.) Run in a 4x8 tent with 400cfm exhaust, and 400cfm intake are to displace heat. I run the 2 1000w MH and 2 400 HPS bulbs during transition to bloom. Once the white hairs emerge a couple weeks later, I pull the 400w HPS, and switch the 1000's to HPS. So, 2800w MH veg, 2000w mh/800w hps for transition, 2000w hps for bloom.

#3 Nutes: general hydroponics flora series. gro, micro, bloom, calimagic, and sometimes instagreen from grotek. PH is allowed to wander between 5.5 and 6.1 . PPM is typically 50ppm for clones, 100,200,400,1000ppm for weeks 1,2,3,4 of veg. 400,800,1200,1600ppm for weeks 2,4,6,8 of bloom. I run a 3/2/1 in veg, 3/3/3 in transition, and 1/3/5 in bloom (not npk ratio, this is my gro, micro, bloom measuring ratio. ex: 3tsp gro, 2 micro, 1 bloom. 3/2/1) That's not actually my blend. My blend is consistently added in 4 gallon increments, adjusting ph according to the circulating undercurrent needs. I use a controller bucket to monitor PH and ppm. If it's showing a PH, I can adjust it, wait for the pumps/watering to cycle a couple times (1 hour time) and have my correction number. I can recorrect as needed, and it just continues. Also, I found that I have no need to actually switch my water out on a routine basis. I have learned that I can get away with 1 time per week, pumping out 4 gallons of old water, and replacing it with new water. I don't see root rot and I'm certain I don't have a salt buildup issue. I simply continue to top off my controller with PH corrected water or nute formula, and once a week, i will pump out 4 gallons and replace it with fresh water.

#4 You might hate hydro, but if you are good with hydro, you can make some serious shit happen. They absolutely go beast mode while in veg. I also like the 5 gallon bucket setup because I don't need to fuk with transplanting or dirt. My roots always have plenty of oxygen, nutes, water, and plenty of room to grow so it makes for a pretty legit setup. No transplant shock. Just set it in there 1 time and your golden till the end. You monitor the water, make corrections, and watch things go ape shit. That's it.

#5 Taviddude: Ounce nugs man. It's a forest when I'm done.

#6 This is the AK-47 strain. 

#7 I was still in veg. I run 10 days in clone, 30 days in veg, 60 days in bloom, 15 days to dry, and 5 days to set it up and do it all over again. 120 days, 3 times a year is what I run my schedule. They are usually 24" going into flower and will finish anywhere from 44-50". High numbers being 15oz on 1 plant, low being 7oz on 1 plant.

Been doing this 10 years. Been on RIU since last month. 

Any more questions?


----------



## TokeHoldCough (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah, why use more light in veg then bloom? Wouldn't you yield more, granted they grow bigger, faster that way.

Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't soil buds more of the taste? Where's hydro is more of the yield? Also, I'm pretty sure the test results were that a 600 is better than a 1k because of the advantage of less heat, less watts and more coverage. When you can get 2 600s and cover two times more of an area, then with just 1 1k... The 1k have better denseness, and penetration, with more watts. 600s win in my book


----------



## Krondizzel (Dec 9, 2012)

TokeHoldCough said:


> Yeah, why use more light in veg then bloom? Wouldn't you yield more, granted they grow bigger, faster that way.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't soil buds more of the taste? Where's hydro is more of the yield? Also, I'm pretty sure the test results were that a 600 is better than a 1k because of the advantage of less heat, less watts and more coverage. When you can get 2 600s and cover two times more of an area, then with just 1 1k... The 1k have better denseness, and penetration, with more watts. 600s win in my book


#1 If you pound them harder with light and keep your temps stable, they will naturally shade themselves and create a lot more foliage, thus you'll have a bushier plant with several colas. Your node spacing will be nice and tight too. Leaves are transparent, so if you hit em hard enough with light, you wont need to defoliate to get the light through. If you have your lights set higher, you'll avoid bleaching out your plants as well. Running less light in bloom is my way to mimic the fall weather. It's cooler. Spring and summer is hotter, fall is cooler. The plants understand this too. This is also why I run 65 degrees at night and 79 during the day. What youre doing when youre indoor growing is trying to create the perfect environment. Seasonal changes are no exception.

#2 Hydro is more of a yield. For sure. BUT, even soil growers can produce dirt taste hay weed. The taste of hydro is fine. If your plant is healthy you have nothing to worry about. It's when you get root rot and algae in your system when it starts tasting funky. Been there done that. That problem has long been solved.

#3 I'm 10 years in the game. I've run 600's, 1000's, dirt and soil. 1000's and hydro win. That's it. I was new once too and I remember my first beer.... yeah it was called 600w draft. 600's are real cute. Really. But they don't make 1000w'ers for nothing. I ran the same strain for years and nearly doubled my yield when switching to hydro, increased my yield again when I added co2, and the story goes on. Point I'm trying to make, after 10 years of doing shit, you end up in a personal preference position and youre usually set on tried and true methods. My tried and true is 1000's and hydro, I simply laugh at anyone that buys 600's now but hey, that's just me and personal preference. More power to you 600 guys. I'd rather run the 1000w mag ballasts because IF I decide I need more floor space, I can run a splitter off the 1000w mag ballast and run 2 600w lights. The issue isn't floor space. I have enough damn power and enough dang lights not to worry about any of the 4x4 or 5x5 foot prints you speak of. I had 4 lights covering a 4x8 spot so I don't think I was having a problem with a foot print.

#4 Test results on 600 is better than 1000 because of this and that. Who did the test? You? Probably not. I did my own test and when something obviously works better, you run with it. I could hang 600's over the exact same setup and I wouldn't get a 1/2p per plant. Nope. I'd get about 1/4p per plant. The increase is significant, plus, the nugs are solid. the 600's are average, and 400's are pretty weenie. But don't trust my word, you can try for yourself. If you have a personal preference because of test results and personal comparisons that you didn't make, I'd suggest doing your own set of trial and error work to see if you're actually right about what you say.


----------



## TokeHoldCough (Dec 9, 2012)

"I'm ten years in the game"

Yeah, youve said that alot. And I agree, to each there own. I'm going to stick with my mother natureous soil, and get a 1000 watt LED. Just to PWN you. LOL stay fresh hoes

Live in the now!!


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 10, 2012)

Krondizzel said:


> Actually, I had to hack them down last night. You win Tavid


Fuck it man. I don't even want to hear the details. I feel for ya Man. You'll be up again soon enough. 
I'm still laying down more light with a better spread than you using 600's, lol. 
Still pulling rock hard 4 inch wide 12-14 inch colas... With my cute 600's 

Fuck Man, I wasn't looking to win anything Bro. That's just fucked up man. That was a beautiful Crop. 
How long you thinking you'll be down?


----------



## TokeHoldCough (Dec 10, 2012)

See? 600s ARE better...


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 10, 2012)

I upgraded to a 50 gallon Reservoir. Hoping to level out the PH - EC and increase the amount of time between adjustments. Should be pretty smooth from here on out. Running Bloom nutes at 1.0 EC. Each plant is different, and I can already see I won't be harvesting everything at once. 
CAN'T WAIT to see what this harvest looks like!!! 

I threw in a couple pictures of my controllers. The larger one is the Temperature Controller, the smaller one Controls Humidity. I need to 
put them in a project box and get em nice and neat. They aren't the prettiest right now but they work great.
The DWC bucket is Skunk 47. 

Enjoy the pics.
Peace.
Tav


----------



## TokeHoldCough (Dec 10, 2012)

Looking very promising 

Can't wait to see those bitches get fatter!


----------



## PetFlora (Dec 10, 2012)

TokeHoldCough said:


> ^^ the one on the right looks droopy, with a small defiency of K. I like it though



Actually they were just transplanted. Shock was minimal-just a touch of droop. Color washed out by flash. Nice and green. I use Hydro-Research VEG+BLOOM

Forgot to mention, due to fast drain, I slowly increase feed cycle up to 1/20 minutes; then after it peaks, I begin to back down. Late flower 1/100-120 minutes, but I increase on time to make sure the LR are plenty wet (~ 30 sec)


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 10, 2012)

TokeHoldCough said:


> Looking very promising
> 
> Can't wait to see those bitches get fatter!


It's gonna be a mess Man!


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 10, 2012)

I was just looking at my last grow to see how this one stacks up. 
Double, or tripple the amount of budsites, and definitely looking a lot better. 
The Scrog is way tighter, and even. 
Here's the last grow and current grow right at or around day 40.
I think this round is going to be a bit better.


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 16, 2012)

*Update*​*Day 49​*

WOW, what a learning curve. I could have gotten by with less plants, lol. Quite the task tucking leaves, and keeping this thing from getting overgrown.
Coming along beautiful nonetheless. Still fighting the pheno's a bit as half are flowering nicely, and the other half are just starting. Will definitely 
be a staggered harvest. 




I'm not complaining. :gthumb:


----------



## kBAKED (Dec 16, 2012)

Wow, nice setup!


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 18, 2012)

*Update​*
*Day-51​*


We've got a case of the overgrown ScrOG. I definitely used too many plants this round. Stretched the Scrog as much as possible, there;s just no where for the taller stuff to go at tis point. Just going to let it ride.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice setup im sub'd up


----------



## TokeHoldCough (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks like a fuckin jungle in there man.. I'm pretty sure I'm seeing little micro monkeys swinging in between those colas... Wicked sweet


----------



## doniawon (Dec 19, 2012)

great job.. 

the roots are crazy healthy in those flat totes. well done


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 19, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Nice setup im sub'd up


Cool, should be a fun ride from here on out. 


TokeHoldCough said:


> Looks like a fuckin jungle in there man.. I'm pretty sure I'm seeing little micro monkeys swinging in between those colas... Wicked sweet


Yeah man, it's definitely overgrown. I don't like to do it like that, it just happened this round. A few too many plants. Should be pretty crazy when it get's further into flower. I don't know what's gonna happen, but I'm excited for whatever.


doniawon said:


> great job..
> 
> the roots are crazy healthy in those flat totes. well done


Thanks. I was worried it wouldn't work out very well. The roots were shock white until I started to run Floraliscous+. That stuff is like INK.


----------



## TokeHoldCough (Dec 19, 2012)

Shit.. If ya run outa space, and you don't mind working a bit, throw some of those bitches outside. Shouldn't do anything but good


----------



## Krondizzel (Dec 19, 2012)

You're not overgrown. You're doing it right. Taviddude... Not very often do I say this but.... You're hooked up like a tow truck.


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 20, 2012)

Man, these plants are crazy. They are drinking a 50 gallon reservoir down to where I have to refill it every 3 days. 35-40 gallons in 3 days, does that sound right?
I'm also running a humidifier set at 50% RH so it's not like they're in a super dry environment. 
Crazy! 
I'll be happy when I go perpetual and start running more reservoirs. I figured a 50 gallon res would give me some breathing room. 
I was wrong I guess.

Not complaining though


----------



## Caliweed760 (Dec 20, 2012)

Damn what a set up, very nice, ill stay tuned for the last result.


----------



## doniawon (Dec 20, 2012)

Taviddude said:


> Man, these plants are crazy. They are drinking a 50 gallon reservoir down to where I have to refill it every 3 days. 35-40 gallons in 3 days, does that sound right?
> I'm also running a humidifier set at 50% RH so it's not like they're in a super dry environment.
> Crazy!
> I'll be happy when I go perpetual and start running more reservoirs. I figured a 50 gallon res would give me some breathing room.
> ...


sounds right.. and thats a good thing.


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 21, 2012)

I trimmed most fo the undergrowth today to increase airflow, and get rid of all the shit that isn't getting any light just sucking energy from the plants.
Took me two hours of steady plucking.
This is controversial with autoflowers, but the winters are wet here, the scrog is overgrown, and I don't need budrot. Shouldn't hurt yield.

The last picture is the biggest Stem Base I've had yet. That's a 10 inch net pot and this plant is only like 50 days old from seed! That thing will be HUGE by the time this grow is over.


----------



## TokeHoldCough (Dec 21, 2012)

Hmm.. Although, I do not agree with the pruning of the auto.. It does look nice. I hope it doesn't effect yield to much


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 21, 2012)

I'll still get what I'm expecting I'm sure. Trimmed my last grow, and did great. Still kinda leery about it though. Need to do a run without trimming and see what happens.
To be honest, I really didn't want to trim a bunch of fluffy buds, lol. Rather deal with whatever I get in Colas. Sounds lazy as hell, but it's the truth. That scraggely shit takes FOREVER to mess with and dries up to nothing.


----------



## TokeHoldCough (Dec 21, 2012)

True dat Tav. But, who knows you could always make some nice hash 


Question though: when you pruned, did you cut half the leaves and gradually go towards the main stalk over time? Or did you prune the whole leaf with the twigs at the stalk the first time?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 21, 2012)

Its not going to affect your yield, it could in many ways increase your yields


----------



## TokeHoldCough (Dec 21, 2012)

For a photo yes. But, at the same time, it could counter the lost yield with the increase.. Resulting in the same yield 

We will never know... Unless, he does this again without pruning


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 21, 2012)

Photo or auto it's all the same plant, it is however, all about timing and it looks like the perfect time to trim regardless. I have never seen a significant increase in yield on trimmed/untrimmied plants but what I did notice is a significant increase in usable material. Being a caregiver I have no use for fluffy junk at the bottom (nobody wants it) it usually gets made into edibles. When trimming I usually get about 99% large A++ usable flower.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Dec 22, 2012)

**SUBBED**

LORD have mercy! now THAT is a jungle ...nice job. Keep it green!


----------



## Txchilies (Dec 22, 2012)

Taviddude said:


> *Update​*
> *Day-51​*
> 
> 
> We've got a case of the overgrown ScrOG. I definitely used too many plants this round. Stretched the Scrog as much as possible, there;s just no where for the taller stuff to go at tis point. Just going to let it ride.


































[/QUOTE]


Oh Brother, you have got the Scrog skills down. Your plants are really looking great, nice healthy plants. Definately think you'll make your mark to production, sure glad I won't be around for that trim party. By the way it's a misconception that lolly popping autos hurts and you were right to do it.


----------



## fishindog (Dec 23, 2012)

looking great man, im pullin up a chair


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 23, 2012)

fishindog said:


> looking great man, im pullin up a chair


Get comfortable man. Hopefully It'll finish big!


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 23, 2012)

sure glad I won't be around for that trim party.
Come on TX. You'd only have to _act_ like you're doing something other than getting Blazed. 

By the way it's a misconception that lolly popping autos hurts and you were right to do it.
Yeah, TD has responded well to it so far. No signs of stress at all. 
I don't think I'd try it with a smaller auto, or a really fast finisher tho.


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 23, 2012)

drgreentm said:


> Photo or auto it's all the same plant, it is however, all about timing and it looks like the perfect time to trim regardless. I have never seen a significant increase in yield on trimmed/untrimmied plants but what I did notice is a significant increase in usable material. Being a caregiver I have no use for fluffy junk at the bottom (nobody wants it) it usually gets made into edibles. When trimming I usually get about 99% large A++ usable flower.


Yeah, I'm really not looking to get a bunch of scraggly bud to have to mess with. 
A lot of auto's don't respond well to it tho. Fast finishers especially. Auto's are great, but are some all around whiny little bitches compared to photo's, lol.


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow! I've got a few TDs. I don't have the know how to do it like that yet but if my girls look a fraction of that good then I'll be ecstatic. I'm locked in now and waiting for the numbers. Great job! Good luck! Also, thanks for sharing......


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 25, 2012)

joe blow greenthumb said:


> Wow! I've got a few TDs. I don't have the know how to do it like that yet but if my girls look a fraction of that good then I'll be ecstatic. I'm locked in now and waiting for the numbers. Great job! Good luck! Also, thanks for sharing......


This is only my 3rd grow, and the first one was a failure. 
TD will produce if you treat it right. 
Very easy strain to grow.

Start with LOT'S of LIGHT. Go HID and get the biggest light you can. (LED if you're made of money)
Do NOT overfeed. TD is VERY nutrient sensitive. Never go over 1.2 EC in full bloom. (IME) 
Don't start flowering nutrients until the stretch stops. -between week 6-7 from seed-
DO NOT harvest early. TD puts on probably a 3rd of it's weight in the last 2 weeks of it's life. 

If you do those 3 things, TD will ALWAYS put out.


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 25, 2012)

joe blow greenthumb said:


> Wow! I've got a few TDs. I don't have the know how to do it like that yet but if my girls look a fraction of that good then I'll be ecstatic. I'm locked in now and waiting for the numbers. Great job! Good luck! Also, thanks for sharing......


What kind of setup are you growing in?
Hydro/soil?
How much light?


----------



## Krondizzel (Dec 25, 2012)

Looking good Taviddude, still subbed!


----------



## Txchilies (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas Brother, hope you and yours had a Blessed day.


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Dec 25, 2012)

Taviddude said:


> What kind of setup are you growing in?
> Hydro/soil?
> How much light?


I'm using a 4x4x6.5 tent identical to yours with a 1k hps lamp. Cool tube, ball brand soil and fox farm 3 part nutes. Still learning but getting better each time. Have a hydro and aero system but haven't installed yet. Making sure I've got the basics and can do it without major hiccups before I use those.


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 25, 2012)

Txchilies said:


> Merry Christmas Brother, hope you and yours had a Blessed day.


Back to you, and Yours Brother TX!


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 25, 2012)

joe blow greenthumb said:


> I'm using a 4x4x6.5 tent identical to yours with a 1k hps lamp. Cool tube, ball brand soil and fox farm 3 part nutes. Still learning but getting better each time. Have a hydro and aero system but haven't installed yet. Making sure I've got the basics and can do it without major hiccups before I use those.


Once you go hydro I doubt you'll go back. I like the Grodan tents. I'm running a 4x8. You should get some GREAT results with 1000 watts over a 4x4.


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 25, 2012)

Krondizzel said:


> Looking good Taviddude, still subbed!


How long till you fire the system back up?


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 30, 2012)

*UPDATE*
*Day-63*
*EC-1.13*
*PH-5.8*​

Hey all. Coming to day 63. Must say it's been a wild ride. Seems like there was ALWAYS something waiting for me just around the corner in this grow so far. Had to keep my head in the game all the way through. I checked the trays today, and seen that two of them weren't draining. Roots had grown into little plugs and down the drain. What a MASSIVE root system of these things. 4 inch thick SOLID MAT in most spots. I use Floralicious + as well as FloraNova Bloom which gives my roots that tan color, but I can assure you they are healthy as can be. Got some trying to climb out of the tote in spots. I unclogged the drains, and raised the flood level to fully submerse all the roots. Seen a little algae in one of the bins that was clogged, but it hasn't hurt it the least. It was a bin that I didn't wrap with a contractor bag. Took the pictures earlier today before fixing the clogged drain issue so some plants look wilted, but they have perked up a LOT since then. 


Should be a pretty good harvest. You already know I'm going to try to push these girls to 90 days if they'll take it, lol. So much weight in those last few weeks. Definitely gonna push them as far as they'll go. Should be sweet.:smokeit:


Here's some pics.
Let me know what you guys think. 
Sorry to have kept ya waiting.


----------



## TokeHoldCough (Dec 30, 2012)

Been waiting for your bitch ass to update... Looks BOMB as fuuuck!! Looking better than the last for sure!!
Need help trimming? I can take bud as payment.. O.O


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, it's been a while since the last update. 
Been through some shit with em too. 
Had to keep my head in the game this round, lol. 

The next 3-4 weeks will be crazy. They get bigger every day at this point.

System is running smooth, and should produce a carpet of colas


----------



## TokeHoldCough (Dec 30, 2012)

When you said that I pictured jumping on top of the colas and flying away... Like a magic carpet hahahaha... Looks good bro wel done


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 31, 2012)

sfguy.  lol.


----------



## fishindog (Dec 31, 2012)

looking great


----------



## Taviddude (Jan 4, 2013)

*UPDATE*


*DAY-67*​

Hey all. Coming up on day 68 and they're not the prettiest plants I've ever seen, but they're putting out. I know they'll look amazing in a couple weeks when everything has plumped up to it's full potential 
Gonna be sick.


----------



## doniawon (Jan 4, 2013)

i missed the "not pretty" part


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Jan 4, 2013)

great looking plants man. buds look beautiful. Gotta love scrog I can't see growing any other way. Just got done getting my net up as well.


----------



## Taviddude (Jan 5, 2013)

doniawon said:


> i missed the "not pretty" part


Lol. Yeah, it just got overgrown. I'm in there daily tucking leaves which makes the plants look a bit droopy. I'm sure they'll finish well, but I need to run less plants next round. 


Evo8Emperor said:


> great looking plants man. buds look beautiful. Gotta love scrog I can't see growing any other way. Just got done getting my net up as well.


Same here. So much more yield, much better use of light, larger rock hard buds, and very little fluffy scraggely shit at the end if done correctly. 
Can't beat it man.


----------



## TokeHoldCough (Jan 6, 2013)

... Jungles filling out


----------



## doniawon (Jan 6, 2013)

TokeHoldCough said:


> ... Jungles filling out


i remember the mad hatter.. good times!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

The overgrown blues.. It happens.


----------



## Taviddude (Jan 7, 2013)

*UPDATE​**Day-70​*

Here we are on day 70. There's only 2 plants that I plan on harvesting on day 80. I'll push the rest to 90 days. This time they'll make it I'm sure. The overgrown scrog delayed flowering for a while as they all competed for light. They all look great, but will definitely need some time to put on weight. 


Here's some Bud Shots.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 7, 2013)

That's not overgrown. That's what's up. +rep.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 7, 2013)

Looking guda


----------



## TokeHoldCough (Jan 7, 2013)

I remember seeing alot more colas did you downsize? Looks roomy actually. And very good!! Can wait for this smoke report and the weight


----------



## fishindog (Jan 7, 2013)

looking great man!!! must smell great in there


----------



## Taviddude (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah, It smells Good. 
It's not a SUPER stinky strain, but the last 2 weeks it REALLY kicks in.


----------



## Taviddude (Jan 10, 2013)

*DAY-74*


Some bud shots. 
Most of these have still got a good 15-20 days left in em!
Anyone else thinking this is starting to get a bit crazy? :jaw:































*SKUNK47*

*BigBudXXL*


----------



## fishindog (Jan 11, 2013)

im gunna blaze one to that....


----------



## Taviddude (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll be blazin one soon too. 
Can't wait Man.


----------



## Turm (Jan 11, 2013)

Dude, look awesome. Excited to see the outcome on this one. +rep


----------



## Taviddude (Jan 11, 2013)

The outcome should be easily enough medicine for a year. 
Can't wait to see myself!


Peace.
Tav


----------



## Txchilies (Jan 14, 2013)

Well I see you are growing like gangbusters again. You have definately got the scrog skills along with your ebb & flow, now I want to see something different strain wise from you.


----------



## Taviddude (Jan 14, 2013)

Txchilies said:


> Well I see you are growing like gangbusters again. You have definately got the scrog skills along with your ebb & flow, now I want to see something different strain wise from you.


Yup, next run will be BigbudXXL, and Skunk47.


----------



## Taviddude (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## allpostal (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm mirin' hard, preparing to run the exact set-up you have going on Tavid. 
In your case you said you're refilling water with nutz every three days. Is that only towards the end of flowering?
Or have you been doing that for a while
In terms of nutz how much have you spent ($)? And how do you go about refilling the 55g drum, water hose attached to bath tub or...?


----------



## Taviddude (Jan 19, 2013)

I only have to add nutes a lot during the 2nd month. They aren't very hungry in the last month. 
All I use for Nutrients is FloraDuo A/B, and some Liquid Koolbloom during flower. 
VERY CHEAP nutrients. 
You'll need a gallon of both A/B, and a quart of Liquid Koolbloom. 
Under 100 bucks for sure.


----------



## doniawon (Jan 19, 2013)

Taviddude said:


> I only have to add nutes a lot during the 2nd month. They aren't very hungry in the last month.
> All I use for Nutrients is FloraDuo A/B, and some Liquid Koolbloom during flower.
> VERY CHEAP nutrients.
> You'll need a gallon of both A/B, and a quart of Liquid Koolbloom.
> Under 100 bucks for sure.


I haven't seen many use the duo... i see it works!!!


----------



## Taviddude (Jan 19, 2013)

doniawon said:


> I haven't seen many use the duo... i see it works!!!


You could get the same results using FloraNova with Liquid KoolBloom. 
Just have to shake the hell out of it, and it's definitely more expensive. 
It DOES go a LOT further than the FloraDuo though.


----------



## doniawon (Jan 20, 2013)

Taviddude said:


> You could get the same results using FloraNova with Liquid KoolBloom.
> Just have to shake the hell out of it, and it's definitely more expensive.
> It DOES go a LOT further than the FloraDuo though.


floranova is a great product, but i do like the clear products for hydroponics... Ive pretty much have always used the 3 part in veg, and the lucas formula in bloom with powder KB to finish.. 

I love that the duo is clear and works basically the same as lucas 2:1... Ive tried the duo a few times and i seem to get more mileage out of the 3 part.. General Hydroponics always seems to make a quality product!!.. 

Your grow is the best example of DUO being used.. Your roots are stellar.


----------



## Roomie (Jan 22, 2013)

Reading this journal front to back like The Bible. Well done!


----------



## Taviddude (Jan 24, 2013)

doniawon said:


> floranova is a great product, but i do like the clear products for hydroponics... Ive pretty much have always used the 3 part in veg, and the lucas formula in bloom with powder KB to finish..
> 
> I love that the duo is clear and works basically the same as lucas 2:1... Ive tried the duo a few times and i seem to get more mileage out of the 3 part.. General Hydroponics always seems to make a quality product!!..
> 
> Your grow is the best example of DUO being used.. Your roots are stellar.


Yeah, I couldn't find ANY information on Duo online when I first started using it. 
It DOES work great though. 
The thing is I can get an A/B 6 Gallon set of Duo on Ebay for 350 bucks. That's DAMN cheap and would last forever. 

On my first grow I used JUST Duo. Good healthy plants.
My second grow I added Liquid Koolbloom and my yields tripled. 

That's all you really need. FloraDuo, Liquid Koolbloom and yeah, they're VERY clear and clean nutrients. 
I experimented with AN and the salt buildup was crazy. I haven't had any buildup to speak of with Duo. 

Peace.
Tav


----------



## Taviddude (Jan 26, 2013)

*UPDATE*​*DAY-89​*

Hey all! I've been slowly harvesting this crop up. 
Today I pulled a full 5 gallon bucket of Colas out. 
I've already got my glass jar full with dried weed just curing away. Last round it held 11 ounces.
I'd give exact weight, but my scale needs a battery. I'll start getting some weights up tomorrow. 
I took some pictures of today before I chopped the 5 gallon bucket of buds.


*My lovely glass jar. For those that don't know, it's a 2.5 gallon cookie jar.
11 ounces give, or take that I've already harvested.*




*
This is today before chopping a 5 gallon bucket worth of bud. *


----------



## Taviddude (Jan 26, 2013)

*Here's a Biggun we pulled today.*





*And the rest of todays Bounty.*





*And some of the buds after trim. *


----------



## Taviddude (Jan 26, 2013)

*This is the tent after todays Harvest. Hardly looks like I've touched it!
I'd say there's still A LOT left to harvest, lol.*


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Jan 26, 2013)

Man props to you dawg. The grow is sick and the buds look amazing wish i was there to smoke it. lol. gladly pay top dollar for that if it tastes as good as it looks. lol


----------



## Txchilies (Jan 26, 2013)

Well I believe you have out done your last grow in volume. Think you have found a pretty good growing style to keep you in bud for a good long while.


----------



## fishindog (Jan 26, 2013)

looking awesome cant wait to see what your total is +rep


----------



## Taviddude (Jan 28, 2013)

My glass jar actually came out to *17 ounces* dry curing at 60% RH. Very pleasant surprise. 
Got another *10 ounces* in my second jar now. 
Got enough hanging to *fill up another jar.*
*Still have 7 plants out of 14 to harvest.* 

*Definitely pulling 4 lbs this round. *
Still not a GPW, but a pound per light is fine with me. Running 3-600w, and 1-400w.
*Remember, these are Autoflowers.* 92 days from seed to harvest. 
*Un-Fucking-Real. *

I started growing right around 4-20-2012. 
Never would have thought I'd be pulling weight like this so soon.


----------



## fishindog (Jan 28, 2013)

Taviddude said:


> My glass jar actually came out to *17 ounces* dry curing at 60% RH. Very pleasant surprise.
> Got another *10 ounces* in my second jar now.
> Got enough hanging to *fill up another jar.*
> *Still have 7 plants out of 14 to harvest.*
> ...


Wow ya those are some great numbers


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 28, 2013)

Taviddude said:


> My glass jar actually came out to *17 ounces* dry curing at 60% RH. Very pleasant surprise.
> Got another *10 ounces* in my second jar now.
> Got enough hanging to *fill up another jar.*
> *Still have 7 plants out of 14 to harvest.*
> ...


what was your light schedule with them being autos? did you run em 24/0, 18/6, or did you 12/12 them?


----------



## Sencha (Jan 28, 2013)

I hope you aren't leaving wet bud in jars. Even my hanging buds will rot at 60% humidity.

I'd hate to see such a beautiful grow get ruined.


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice grow.


----------



## Taviddude (Jan 30, 2013)

Sencha said:


> I hope you aren't leaving wet bud in jars. Even my hanging buds will rot at 60% humidity.
> 
> I'd hate to see such a beautiful grow get ruined.


No worries man, stems snap, bud is perfect and ready to smoke. Far from wet. Still burping every day. 
It won't be sitting long anyways.


----------



## Taviddude (Jan 30, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> what was your light schedule with them being autos? did you run em 24/0, 18/6, or did you 12/12 them?


I ran 24/0 for the first month, 20/4 for month 2 and 3.


----------



## Taviddude (Feb 1, 2013)

* Here's the final update on this Think Different Grow. *
This grow has exceeded my wildest expectations. Most of you know that I haven't grown anything but TD indoors. I wanted to stick with one strain starting out until I felt I had a pretty good grip on it before moving onto something else. I didn't want to complicate stuff playing with different strains. 
At this point I've gotten as far with TD as I think I ever will. Not saying I won't grow it again, but it's time for something new. 


*I broke GPW on this grow.* *Pulled OVER 2352 grams using 2200 watts of HPS.* 


*5.25 Pounds​*

I gave away about an ounce of fluffy stuff that I didn't feel like trimming and isn't counted in total weight. 


I was shooting for 3.5 at the beginning of this grow, but as I started harvesting I could tell I had WAY more than that. 


I've always heard people asking if TD, or Auto's in general were capable of 1GPW. I was always sure TD was capable, just wasn't sure I was. I figured someone else would beat me to it. 
Anyways, TD IS a GPW plant - Period. 
I'm no expert by any measure. This is my third grow.
Scrog is amazing, and 3-600's and 1-400 instead of 2 1000's definitely made for a great light spread in my opinion. I've never run 1000's so I have no knowledge about that, but if I was going to do the same amount of plants in the same amount of space and expect the same results again I would go with the same light setup I used this time. I'd probably change out the 400 for a 600 but that may actually just cost more money. The most weight came from under the 400. I bought it used with a Hortilux bulb. The other 600's are Ebay setups with cheap bulbs. Not sure if that had anything to do with it, but it makes me wonder if I could get the same results with 4-400 watt Hortilux bulbs. 
If anything, I'll be moving up in wattage so I'll leave that to someone else to find out. 


Anyways, thanks to everyone who's urged me along and threw me good karma.


Here's some pics of the last week or so. It was BUSY as hell. 


* Definitely 56K DEATH!! Warning.*​


----------



## Taviddude (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice man, absolutely beautiful. +rep


----------



## Txchilies (Feb 1, 2013)

Congrats! Out standing grow again! I don't think I'll ever make it to your league but I'll give it my best shot with one 400 hps and Hempy Buckets.


----------



## doniawon (Feb 1, 2013)

Very well done great ingenuity


----------



## Taviddude (Feb 1, 2013)

Txchilies said:


> Congrats! Out standing grow again! I don't think I'll ever make it to your league but I'll give it my best shot with one 400 hps and Hempy Buckets.


Lol. Man, I'm just plain crazy. I can't do this shit forever, so I figure go big while I do. I'l be right where you are before too long. 
Never expected to get that much out of it, but it's a good feeling after you put so much into it.


----------



## Tamjid Wafaa (Feb 2, 2013)

I think your opinions are reasonable.I totally understand what your stance in this issue.
Its very well written...


----------



## FLuKe^ (Feb 25, 2013)

Taviddude said:


> Yeah, I couldn't find ANY information on Duo online when I first started using it.
> It DOES work great though.
> The thing is I can get an A/B 6 Gallon set of Duo on Ebay for 350 bucks. That's DAMN cheap and would last forever.
> 
> ...


Trviddude what a great grow! Congrats! I am gonna use the FloraDuo A/B in my next grow and I was wondering what dose you gave your plants? Did you stay with the same dose throughout the grow?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 17, 2013)

I know this grow is over, but I just wanted to say props man great harvest, and nice setup. Love the mushroom factory you've got there as well, thats one of my pleasures too.


----------



## fishindog (Mar 19, 2013)

Well done


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 31, 2013)

The Cannabis Caveman said:


> Hey love seeing the 4X8 grow tent setups, yours is nice! good luck, going to follow this thread.



im the same gives me more ideas and ways to do mines... nice grow BTW...TAviddude


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Apr 9, 2013)

So this is the Think Different auto strain. They look covered well with resin. How is the high? How was the taste? Interesting strain as I could avoid having to deal with having a veg cab for a perpetual grow. The plants obviously created lots of bud sites by branching out. Did you top them to get that effect or was it natural? Or was this the result of using the screen of green and thus leaving the center of the plant open to create more sites automatically?


----------



## cassinfo (Apr 20, 2013)

now thats super crunchy scrog-grow-licious!! excellent work my friend.


----------



## Taviddude (Apr 24, 2013)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So this is the Think Different auto strain. They look covered well with resin. How is the high? How was the taste? Interesting strain as I could avoid having to deal with having a veg cab for a perpetual grow. The plants obviously created lots of bud sites by branching out. Did you top them to get that effect or was it natural? Or was this the result of using the screen of green and thus leaving the center of the plant open to create more sites automatically?


Thanks.
They were covered in resin. Very sticky.
The high is a very energetic, creative, get up and going high. Also has a great chill undertone. No couchlock, and VERY high cieling. 
Tastes like skunk, but smells like citrus. 
You should NEVER Top, FIM, or Supercrop autos. It stunts them, and you cannot make up for the lost veg time. You will end up with dwarf plants.
When you train your plants you redirect auxins and the plant responds by putting off more shoots. 
Just keep moving the new shoots around into bare areas.
As the older shoots grow, move them into empty areas also. 
ALSO, tuck ALL large leaves down under the screen to allow light to hit buds. Don't let large leaves block light to buds, tuck them down. 

That's about it. 

Tav


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 25, 2013)

Was that total weight dried or just cut manicured?


----------



## Taviddude (Apr 27, 2013)

FilthyFletch said:


> Was that total weight dried or just cut manicured?



What?
Really 


That was most definitely dry weight. 
There was over a pound of dry bud in the 2.5 gallon glass jar alone. 
I couldn't package wet bud. _Let alone donate all my overages in that condition. _
There had to be 30 pounds of wet bud in there. Not only was the tent full, the entire room it was in looked like a spider web of drying lines. 
It was also harvested in stages. 

Yeah, it was dry.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 28, 2013)

So what's next on the Agenda? Growing more ditch weed and giving out wet weights? LOL!! jk


----------



## NatesBaked (Apr 29, 2013)

awesome shit man, droppin back by.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 30, 2013)

Had to ask I know in a single 4x8 tent with 16 plants I usually pull about 4-5 lbs wet then rule of thumb is you loose 70% or so so i finish with 1-2 lbs dry. I hadnt seen anyone grow with these particular setups. I have done flood tables, aero tubes, aero tubes, ebb n gro, and current culture setups under usually 1200 to 1800 watts. Many online post their cut manicured weights and never come back with dry cured weights so thats why i asked. Well done.


----------



## Taviddude (May 15, 2013)

FilthyFletch said:


> Had to ask I know in a single 4x8 tent with 16 plants I usually pull about 4-5 lbs wet then rule of thumb is you loose 70% or so so i finish with 1-2 lbs dry. I hadnt seen anyone grow with these particular setups. I have done flood tables, aero tubes, aero tubes, ebb n gro, and current culture setups under usually 1200 to 1800 watts. Many online post their cut manicured weights and never come back with dry cured weights so thats why i asked. Well done.


There was 5 pounds there dry, packaged and gone. 
There was no way you could have fit anymore bud into that tent. 
An ounce or two per plant is kind of a small yield isn't it?
I'm averaging 6 ounces per plant in this setup. 

If I only got 1-2 pounds dry I would never do it again. It would barely cover cost. Simply wouldn't be worth it. I'd just grow a couple plants in a closet under a 1000 watter and be content. 

As of now I have two of those exact setups going and it's NOT a cheap. 
4500 watts burning 18 hours a day (They're auto's) better pull me a hell of a lot more than 1-2 dry zips per plant. 

Oh yeah, the grow before this was a 4x4 grow. I did a video of the final weight. It was actually over dry and you could see it in the video and I still pulled 1.5 pounds with 5 plants. That was only my second grow ever and I upped the plant count and light on this one. I also didn't battle root aphids like I did on the 4x4 grow. 

My weights are dry, and documented. 

Peace.
Tav


----------



## HarborCulitvator (May 25, 2013)

Just beautiful sir! You just confirmed what I have been thinking about doing after this out door grow season. Just finished getting all 45 of my plants into my green house at the beginning of may. I am currently going to start getting things ready for the winter months. Got me super excited about my setup to come. Plan to keep the 2 rooms I got now run 5 mothers 20 veg and 20 flower. For the flower room not sure if I am going to use 1000s or 600s. I was looking into the plasma but I can not find any information making it worth the money except for in the veg stage of growth. Looking forward to doing hydro after almost 8 years of soil growing. I will be staring a journal on my outdoor grow, I will make sure to hop in here and let you guys know how its going.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (May 25, 2013)

^^ Sounds good Son.. Can't wait


----------



## oceangreen (May 25, 2013)

this guy did good, no doubt


----------



## kindnug (May 26, 2013)

He did good but should try again with an added 10-14 days on the harvest time.
I've seen those same phenotypes go 110 days and have fatter calyx.
He would've probably gotten even more weight!


----------



## Taviddude (May 26, 2013)

HarborCulitvator said:


> Just beautiful sir! You just confirmed what I have been thinking about doing after this out door grow season. Just finished getting all 45 of my plants into my green house at the beginning of may. I am currently going to start getting things ready for the winter months. Got me super excited about my setup to come. Plan to keep the 2 rooms I got now run 5 mothers 20 veg and 20 flower. For the flower room not sure if I am going to use 1000s or 600s. I was looking into the plasma but I can not find any information making it worth the money except for in the veg stage of growth. Looking forward to doing hydro after almost 8 years of soil growing. I will be staring a journal on my outdoor grow, I will make sure to hop in here and let you guys know how its going.


I'm currently upgrading to 3-1000 watters instead of the 4-600's. It's an extra 600 watts with more penetration power. Gonna give it a shot. 
Let us know when you get that grow up!



kindnug said:


> He did good but should try again with an added 10-14 days on the harvest time.
> I've seen those same phenotypes go 110 days and have fatter calyx.
> He would've probably gotten even more weight!


Yeah, I agree. Each grow is different. My first grow couldn't have been pushed past 90 days or they would have died on the stem.
This grow definitely could have went another couple weeks for some real added weight. Some plants were TOTALLY done around day 75-80. 
I had more than 2 different pheno's in this grow. The ones that finished in 75 days, the squatty fat indica plants, and the sativa types that stretched forever, flowered forever and put of huge colas. 

When running ScrOG with auto's you've just kind of gotta run the middle ground on everything.
You're not running from clones so every plant wants something different as far as feed, PH, flowering times and all that. 
I try to harvest them as close as possible, but it's still done over a couple weeks. I can't harvest a whole plant without taking everything else out or I'll be leaving a bunch of dead and dying roots in the system for disease to take hold on. The under growth is usually behind the top stuff so I can leave some behind and keep the roots alive until the rest finish. 

I have seen them go to 100 days too. If you're running hydro with enough light most Think Different will generally always finish around 90 days and definitely at 100. Would have a hard time running them all to 100 though.


----------



## HarborCulitvator (May 27, 2013)

Will do sir, I will be going out to the green house today I will take a few photos of some of the plants. My indoor growing most likely wont happen till October. But I am thinking about taking a couple of my 400s building a box so I can get some Northen Lights and Power Plant seeds going for winter time get the phenotypes all worked out figure out what ones I want to grow from now on. I am looking forward to your future grows and showing you mine. I will be over the next month taking a cad program and building blue prints for the room and the Hydro design for my new an approved setup. Will be on with an update shortly Talk to you all very soon. =)


----------



## oceangreen (May 27, 2013)

what type of tent do you use tavid


----------



## Taviddude (May 28, 2013)

I use a 4x8 GrowDen. It was the first tent I bought.
It's a very tough tent. I can hang 4 lights, 2 fans, and set all 4 ballasts on top of it and it acts like nothing is there. 
I bought a cheapie from ebay and I got 3 lights hung up and it started to collapse sideways. I nailed it to the wall to keep it in place. 

Peace.
Tav


----------



## oceangreen (May 29, 2013)

what nutes do you use and what are your recipes?


----------



## Taviddude (May 29, 2013)

I use nothing but FloraNova Bloom as a base nutrient from start to finish.
I add Liquid Koolbloom during flower 2ml. per gallon.
Floralicious Plus at 1ml per gal. through the whole grow. 

They're all General Hydroponics products.

Peace.
Tav


----------



## oceangreen (May 30, 2013)

Taviddude said:


> I use nothing but FloraNova Bloom as a base nutrient from start to finish.
> I add Liquid Koolbloom during flower 2ml. per gallon.
> Floralicious Plus at 1ml per gal. through the whole grow.
> 
> ...


even in veg you use the floranova..?

quite a simple efficient recipe


----------



## Taviddude (Jun 6, 2013)

oceangreen said:


> even in veg you use the floranova..?
> 
> quite a simple efficient recipe


Yes Sir. 
Very simple indeed. The results speak for themselves.


----------



## walshy0913 (Jun 7, 2013)

great grow my friend..wowzers thats all i got to say..never put much thought into auto flower and generally pass over most topics on them..probably still will lol..but they seem to do real well for you..love the setup and said many many times as i just read you run a real clean setup for only a 3rd grow..one quick ?for ya tho..when your running your flood how often do you flood per day and how long with that size container beacuse those are some massive roots in that rez and jw how long it would take to soak them bad boys..im going to be running a similar set up but havnt been able to let my soil go after i started doing a perpetual with it but eventually i will be using my hydro and plan on running quite a few plants in each table similar to yours..
thanks peace


----------



## Taviddude (Jun 11, 2013)

I flooded for 15 minutes every 1.5 hours day and night. 

Peace.
Tav


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 17, 2013)

Lets see you nute schedule from start to finish.


----------



## brix973 (Oct 28, 2013)

Amazing Grow..


----------



## Taviddude (Feb 11, 2014)

It should be posted in the log. 
Peace.
Tav


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey tavid I got a question for ya. Im not sure if I missed it been a while since i read your thread but what were you doing with the co2 bags every where ? like everywhere..


----------



## dan80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Interesting journal, i am getting ready to setup a grow, 4 x 675 budmaster leds in a 120 x 240 x 200 tent. I'm not sure if i should go with a hydro or soil based grow.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 2, 2014)

wow dude fucking wow this is one of the best hydro threads ive seen in a while nice fuckin setup and u got a nice harvest, damn bro i started out useing a 2 x 4 table with the gh lineup and i get good results to, im doing hydro and soil now but i hope to get 4-5 pounds this round and i also got like 15 jars of shrooms going i never seen the bags before that looks way easier then the jars, hit me up in a pm bro


----------



## Taviddude (May 3, 2014)

Evo8Emperor said:


> Hey tavid I got a question for ya. Im not sure if I missed it been a while since i read your thread but what were you doing with the co2 bags every where ? like everywhere..


Those were all mushroom bags. Nothing to do with CO2. I was venting my room 24/7 pretty much. 
There's some pics at the end of the log showing some mushrooms.


----------



## Taviddude (May 3, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> wow dude fucking wow this is one of the best hydro threads ive seen in a while nice fuckin setup and u got a nice harvest, damn bro i started out useing a 2 x 4 table with the gh lineup and i get good results to, im doing hydro and soil now but i hope to get 4-5 pounds this round and i also got like 15 jars of shrooms going i never seen the bags before that looks way easier then the jars, hit me up in a pm bro


Yeah Man, Bags are the ultimate for SOOO many reasons.


----------



## Taviddude (May 3, 2014)

dan80 said:


> Interesting journal, i am getting ready to setup a grow, 4 x 675 budmaster leds in a 120 x 240 x 200 tent. I'm not sure if i should go with a hydro or soil based grow.


Man, try both. Personally I feel Hydro is so much easier, and the yield is better too. 
With hydro you only concern yourself with nutrient strength and PH. 
You have a meter for both. You can check it instantly, and adjust it instantly. 
PPM's go down- Plant wants more feed
PPM's go up- Plant has too much feed.
PPM's steady- Plant is being forced all the food it can take. 

PH- Shoot for 5.8 but just keep it between 5.6- 6.0

If a plant is hungry in hydro you can know in a matter of hours by reading your meters. 
If a plant is being over fed you can know just as fast. 
You'll also know just as fast when you find the sweet spot and you know you're pushing the plant to the max when your
PPM reading sit's steady over a good 12 hour period or only slightly drops from say 800 to 790.


----------



## Taviddude (May 3, 2014)

walshy0913 said:


> great grow my friend..wowzers thats all i got to say..never put much thought into auto flower and generally pass over most topics on them..probably still will lol..but they seem to do real well for you..love the setup and said many many times as i just read you run a real clean setup for only a 3rd grow..one quick ?for ya tho..when your running your flood how often do you flood per day and how long with that size container beacuse those are some massive roots in that rez and jw how long it would take to soak them bad boys..im going to be running a similar set up but havnt been able to let my soil go after i started doing a perpetual with it but eventually i will be using my hydro and plan on running quite a few plants in each table similar to yours..
> thanks peace


I didn't see the second half of your question, my bad. 
The containers are like 3x1.5 feet. All 4 easily filled with a 30 gallon rez. 
Took about 5 minutes for them to fill, and then they over flowed back to the rez for about another 10 minutes before the timer shut off. They probably took about 5 minutes to drain back. 

Jump in. The nutrient solution is fine.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 3, 2014)

hope u dont mid the pics, here my garden the plants on the left are soil and hydro on the right, im impressed with the td auto strain i might have to give it a try, ur plants where beast


----------



## Taviddude (May 3, 2014)

Post away Man! 
That's a nice patch. What strains are you running? How far into flower are those girls?
I just started my FIRST photo grow, lol. 
I've been growing auto's and killing it for years.
I don't know shit about photo growing at this point.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 3, 2014)

there are all kinds ill name some purple vodoo my own seeds i made got 3 and 2 are purple
2 strawberry cough
2 bluedreams
3 superstious
2 sage n sour
2 lastrites
1 snowland
2 super lemon haze x blue sat 2.2
1 vintage 2006
1 la con
1 sour tangie
and some more i cant think of, its like all the freebe i got and the last of my seeds but i already order more
i want to cross my purple vodoo with tranquil elephantizer remix and have an all purple strain, i love the color changers
also im going to start growing fewer plants with a longer veg cause my shit is so packed tight alot of shit gets shawdow out, plus all the different strains have different stretches its hard to control sometimes i love how them td auto grew perfect i think


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Taviddude (May 3, 2014)

Damn, that's some beautiful Purple. 
That's a killer list of strains. 
I just hit GHS for some AMS seeds, and out of 20 15 never even popped their case let along germinate. 
I'm 100% with Dutch Passion stuff so it isn't my fault. AMS is an old strain so it could have been sitting there for a few years. Going to check out some Barney's Farm strains next. 

I'm working with 
Sharkshock CBD
Caramel Ice
Blue Kush
AMS
Critical + 2.0

Sitting on 8 White Widow auto seeds and a Dark Devil. 

I've got to get some purple strains going. 
That's just Soooo mouth watering, lol.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 3, 2014)

me personal i dont like ghs my favorites breeder are tga, bohdi, dianfem, dna/rp, th seeds, serious, humboldt, rare dankness, og raskils, sannies, just a couple cant go wrong with any of them, all time fav is kosherkush from rp that shit is super strong had me sweating bullets


----------



## DenverGirl2 (May 6, 2014)

Taviddude said:


> Naw, I don't need a second res I just need a new one. Going to swap it out with either a strongbox, or a cooler. It's way overfilled. I was trying to lessen the PH swings caused by the hydroton before I got rid of the shit. PH is stable now. I'm also running H202 from start to finish so I should be alright until I get a new res. I know it's a eyesore, but it's serving it's purpose for now.
> 
> I'm running a bunch of auto's right now just to fill the tent, and get a grow off while I veg the plant I'll be using for the perpetual setup. Some people like to harvest every six weeks, I want to harvest every 2. I'm going to group up the pheno's so as soon as I can get a tray empty I can start running clones perpetually from there.


You want to have swings from 6.0-5.3 right? The chart I linked below shows different nutrients getting locked out if you keep a steady PH so it needs to swing up and down. I wonder how often it should swing from the higher to lower range? 1 day high, 1 day low?

http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/showthread.php?11726-Ph-Lockout-Chart


----------



## Taviddude (May 6, 2014)

DenverGirl2 said:


> You want to have swings from 6.0-5.3 right? The chart I linked below shows different nutrients getting locked out if you keep a steady PH so it needs to swing up and down. I wonder how often it should swing from the higher to lower range? 1 day high, 1 day low?
> 
> http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/showthread.php?11726-Ph-Lockout-Chart


Yeah, a slow PH movement can be good, but the charts are be misleading.
Many hydroponic nutrients are Chelated which allows them to be taken up at a much wider PH range.
Many will also have Humic, or Fulvic acids which act as Chelating agents, again making nutrients more available to the plant at different PH levels.

I like to run 5.5 to 5.8 in Veg, and 5.7-6.0 in bloom.
I guess it could be different for different nutrients.

Generally PH will go up as plants eat.
PH going down indicates overfeeding, or infection.
Dialing into plants and getting EC/PPM stable should keep ph movements to a minimum.
5.5 to 5.8 should take 2-3 days if you've got enough nutrients in the water.
It may not move at all in 2 days if you get perfectly dialed into your plants.
In that case I'd stay at 5.8.

I kind of rambled a bit.
I hope I made sense, lol.


----------



## DenverGirl2 (May 7, 2014)

Taviddude said:


> Yeah, a slow PH movement can be good, but the charts are be misleading.
> Many hydroponic nutrients are Chelated which allows them to be taken up at a much wider PH range.
> Many will also have Humic, or Fulvic acids which act as Chelating agents, again making nutrients more available to the plant at different PH levels.
> 
> ...



Yes that makes a lot of sense, thank you very much. Keep rambling for me. Hey if one were to do a 4x4 1 plant perpetual scrog. 1 flower and 1 veg room. What is the least amount of light you could you use for the veg room? Let's say for example the strain needed to be moved to flower when 80 -90% of the screen is full and you have been vegging into the screen ( screen and everything on wheels). Could you get away with using a 400w mh to veg 80-90% of a 4x4 scrog? How about 250w mh with a kick ass hood? How about if you wanted this same 4x4 veg room to supply 2 4x4 flower rooms but still only use 1 400mh for veg? Could you just pack the 4x4 with more plants so that you don't have to fill up the screen 80-90% since more plants would cover the 4x4 in flower more quickly. For example have 4 plants in the 4x4 veg room instead of one. 2 plants for each flower room. Or maybe it would have to be more like 6-8 in veg? To use the least amount of light possible during veg would it be better to not train into the screen during veg but grow plants tall and then when ready to flower, bend them over and throw a screen on? I'd really rather not run more than 400 in veg if I can get away with it and not sacrifice too much quality/yield.


----------



## neo12345 (May 7, 2014)

No offence Denvergirl but I've seen you ask this same question at least 3 times in 3 different threads, I and others have answered this question but you're still asking it.

I find it quite disrespectful that you haven't replied to any of the answers and are still asking the same question to others, we've taken the time to reply to your question so a little acknowledgement would be nice?


----------



## DenverGirl2 (May 7, 2014)

neo12345 said:


> No offence Denvergirl but I've seen you ask this same question at least 3 times in 3 different threads, I and others have answered this question but you're still asking it.
> 
> I find it quite disrespectful that you haven't replied to any of the answers and are still asking the same question to others, we've taken the time to reply to your question so a little acknowledgement would be nice?


Ohhhh I'm sorry Neo, I should have thanked you taking the 4 seconds out of your busy day to partially answer the lesser part of my post. I probably shouldn't ask the same questions to get answers from different people in different threads either huh. Your word must be golden and I should follow it as if you were Jesus himself and I should take that wealth of knowledge you left me and run with it for the rest of my life. Is there a like button or something I need to hit on your post so you can get your post points or something? Don't bother replying to this or any other questions I may have Neo, I just can't give you all the attention that you require and your answers are very insufficient.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 7, 2014)

i agree with denvergirl i think its good to ask the same questions a couple of times, cause you might get different answers, nothing wrong with that


----------



## neo12345 (May 7, 2014)

DenverGirl2 said:


> Ohhhh I'm sorry Neo, I should have thanked you taking the 4 seconds out of your busy day to partially answer the lesser part of my post. I probably shouldn't ask the same questions to get answers from different people in different threads either huh. Your word must be golden and I should follow it as if you were Jesus himself and I should take that wealth of knowledge you left me and run with it for the rest of my life. Is there a like button or something I need to hit on your post so you can get your post points or something? Don't bother replying to this or any other questions I may have Neo, I just can't give you all the attention that you require and your answers are very insufficient.


No wonder nobody else has bothered wasting their time replying to you if that is your attitude! Why bother asking questions at all as you clearly know everything already?

Your questions are incoherent and you answer most of them yourself, the only question in there that made any sense to me was the one about whether a 400w would cover a 4x4 space.

Use a 400w or don't use a 400w, I couldn't care less. Use a candle if you like, or the sunlight coming from your backside? 

You don't have to take my or anyone else's advice on here, but if someone takes the time to reply to you then a little acknowledgement that they have done so is just polite at the very least. Do you have manners in Denver?

You could of course just start your own thread and ask your questions instead of ruining other peoples, just click on the newbie section and ask away. 

Apologies to Taviddude for taking his thread off course.


----------



## Taviddude (May 7, 2014)

DenverGirl2 said:


> Yes that makes a lot of sense, thank you very much. Keep rambling for me. Hey if one were to do a 4x4 1 plant perpetual scrog. 1 flower and 1 veg room. What is the least amount of light you could you use for the veg room? Let's say for example the strain needed to be moved to flower when 80 -90% of the screen is full and you have been vegging into the screen ( screen and everything on wheels). Could you get away with using a 400w mh to veg 80-90% of a 4x4 scrog? How about 250w mh with a kick ass hood? How about if you wanted this same 4x4 veg room to supply 2 4x4 flower rooms but still only use 1 400mh for veg? Could you just pack the 4x4 with more plants so that you don't have to fill up the screen 80-90% since more plants would cover the 4x4 in flower more quickly. For example have 4 plants in the 4x4 veg room instead of one. 2 plants for each flower room. Or maybe it would have to be more like 6-8 in veg? To use the least amount of light possible during veg would it be better to not train into the screen during veg but grow plants tall and then when ready to flower, bend them over and throw a screen on? I'd really rather not run more than 400 in veg if I can get away with it and not sacrifice too much quality/yield.


I couldn't see using much less than 400 watts for a 4x4, but if ya want, give a 250mh a try.
400 would probably be perfect if you are trying to fill a screen as you'll likely still get some stretch from your plants with a 400.
I would definitely rather go with 4-5 plants in a 4x4 myself to cut down on veg time.
It could take a long time to fill a 4x4 screen with 1 plant.
30-40 days is all it would take with 4-5 plants.
A lot of your Scrog training is going to begin after flip during the stretch.

I have decided to put on a Screen late and bend down some plants, but that's definitely not ideal.
Your plants will branch out more and fill in the ScrOG in faster if you put the screen on earlier.
The faster you get the top shoot bend down under the screen, the faster all the side branches will shoot up to the top.
When you get those down under the screen, their secondary shoots will start to shoot up.

With two tents or rooms you could kill it.

Not sure if I'm reading you correctly, but if you have a couple tents, just start one 6 weeks after the other.
( I did read your whole post, I swear. I didn't catch the Scrog on wheels thing though, That's killer. Disregard the rest of this post about moving lights, lol. Much easier to roll a scrog right into the room.)
When you pull your flowering plants, replace them with veg plants and switch the lights from the flowering room to the veg room/ veg room to flower room. That would be a good pound or more every 6 weeks.

If you have 3 tents/rooms, just do the same thing. Just keep replacing your harvest plants with veg plants, and swap the light out.
That would give you a 30 day veg which would be pretty good if you were using 4-6 plants in a 4x4
Should pull a pound or more every 30 days running like that with 3 rooms.

My very first real hydro grow was a 4x4 and I pulled a pound and a half with 1200 watts.
I also had root aphids, spider mites, temperature issues and had no idea what I was doing with PH and Feed, lol.


----------



## Taviddude (May 7, 2014)

Oh, and some root rot.


----------



## Taviddude (May 8, 2014)

First grow ever not in ScrOG. (other than some outdoor plants and a bubble bucket failure)
Haven't done much to these plants at all.
I didn't have any bloom ferts for them about a week ago. That's going to hurt yield quite a bit.
7 plants (1 is a total runt right in front all the way to the right)
4- 600's
9 weeks from seed with 3 weeks to go.

Strain- Think Different Autoflowering Dutch Passion






Side project.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 8, 2014)

man i like ur style, is ur hydro setup an under current where u have a control bucket hook to rez i always wantted to do that style, i hate when i get runts it happenes man, i wish i was a clone and mom grower, all the strains ive ran i came across alot of nice plants thats when i should have clone that bitch and make it my mom and run a whole room of that strain for profit, thats the smart and cheap way of doing it u dont have to buy that many seeds and ur not wasteing time on plants that might be a runt, im just a strain whore and the more the merry but i need to change my ways u know work smarter not harder haha


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Taviddude (May 8, 2014)

Haha. Those are damn Beautiful! 
They just grow so pretty on cakes. They're all over the place in bags. 
Hell, they look like white snakes a lot of times, lol. 

Yeah, I'm definitely looking for those keeper Moms. 
That's been the ONLY downfall of growing auto's for me. 
When I get that PERFECT plant I just have to watch it die with it's genetics. 
(Sure, I could reverse it with CS and try to stabilize it myself but I'm not that into it)

That and every plant is a bit different so I've always got plants that want more feed, and some that want less. 
I'd like to be able to dial into a whole table full of clones. 

That system is actually a DIY Ebb N Flo bucket system. 
Control bucket has a float to set fill level, and a pump to empty all buckets back into the reservoir.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 8, 2014)

if its ebb and flow how does the water in the buckets flow back into the rez just wandering i love ur pics man great job


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 8, 2014)

Taviddude said:


>


 wow look at them roots thats awesome bro


----------



## Taviddude (May 9, 2014)

Thanks Bro. I couldn't believe it myself. They twirled down about 10 inches into the drain. That was a SICK mat of roots for sure. I may run that system again. I've been thinking of giving it to a bud, but you know how it is with DIY stuff. If you didn't build it you don't know the inns and out of it, and he'd just expect it to work. I had to clear the roots from the drains weekly at least. I went in with a knife a couple times and just cut a 3 inch diameter chunk out around the drain. Filled back in within a week. That system did take a little maintenance but it was good to me in the end.

I saw this system a while back, and it looked easy enough to DIY.
Only thing that got me for a minute was that you need to poke a hole in the tubing from the pump in the reservoir to the control bucket to break the siphon after the pump shuts off or it'll just keep on flooding anyway without the pump. Not sure how they do it on their systems, bit that's how I had to make it work. I'm sure they do something.
Not sure if it's the larger size of pump and tubing I use, but I use 5 gallon instead of 3 and it only takes about 5 minutes to flood. 10 to drain fully


----------



## DenverGirl2 (May 9, 2014)

Taviddude said:


> I couldn't see using much less than 400 watts for a 4x4, but if ya want, give a 250mh a try.
> 400 would probably be perfect if you are trying to fill a screen as you'll likely still get some stretch from your plants with a 400.
> I would definitely rather go with 4-5 plants in a 4x4 myself to cut down on veg time.
> It could take a long time to fill a 4x4 screen with 1 plant.
> ...


Ok thanks a bunch, I'm not too worried about veg time as long as it's 8 weeks or less, that way I could have a nice steady rotation going. They would be in DWC buckets. The staggering thing you mentioned may be the way to go for me. I was wanting to harvest at the same time that way there's only a few weeks with the smell but what you suggested sounds good. So when filling a 4x4 scrog you would flip to flower at the same time no matter how many plants you have under the screen? For example if a particular strain needs to be flipped at 90% full using 1 plant, you would still flip at 90% full with 4 plants? What I had hoped was that I could use more plants so that I could flip at half the percentage of filled screen ( 45% full and then flipping to flower). Which would let me use less light for veg. Like a 250w covering a 2x2 area or a 400 watt covering a 4x4 that would supply 2 4x4 flowering rooms under 1000s. I'm gonna go ahead and start a thread to see if anyone else has something to say about this. Nice cubensis by the way. Do you order those bags with the substrate already in them and then just inject with spores? That looks way better than the jar/perlite aquarium method I used a long time ago. Only did it once but had 100% success rate with 24 jars. I was proud haha. Screwed most of them up when I tried to make an outdoor patch from the cakes though  You have me thinking of doing that again. Last time I ate some, oh it was one of the most memorable experiences of my life! We went camping and after we got there we found out there was to be a super rare meteor shower that night with 2-4 meteors a minute. It was so goddamn awesome. We had lawn chairs that laid flat and we were in a field so that when we laid down, there was nothing but beautiful clear country night sky in our peripherals as we looked straight up. It was so crazy seeing those big ass bright flaming balls rip silently through the night sky. I do highly recommend trying that sometime. The other crazy part of that night was when we were standing on the river bank. The moon was lighting up the shallow water so I could see the bottom and all the little creatures in it doing their thing. I was leaning over just gazing into it when I noticed a tiny (maybe 5 inch) snake in front of my face just laying on the bottom waiting for minnows to swim by. I dropped a tiny pebble in the water and the snake ate it before it hit the bottom....... ( mind blown).


----------



## SFguy (May 9, 2014)

damn Tavi. looks like u got some Spore issues... lol

i like the DIY ebb/flo buckets how big is your res for the system? topoffs how often?


----------



## Taviddude (May 9, 2014)

DenverGirl2 said:


> Ok thanks a bunch, I'm not too worried about veg time as long as it's 8 weeks or less, that way I could have a nice steady rotation going. They would be in DWC buckets. The staggering thing you mentioned may be the way to go for me. I was wanting to harvest at the same time that way there's only a few weeks with the smell but what you suggested sounds good. So when filling a 4x4 scrog you would flip to flower at the same time no matter how many plants you have under the screen? For example if a particular strain needs to be flipped at 90% full using 1 plant, you would still flip at 90% full with 4 plants? What I had hoped was that I could use more plants so that I could flip at half the percentage of filled screen ( 45% full and then flipping to flower). Which would let me use less light for veg. Like a 250w covering a 2x2 area or a 400 watt covering a 4x4 that would supply 2 4x4 flowering rooms under 1000s. I'm gonna go ahead and start a thread to see if anyone else has something to say about this. Nice cubensis by the way. Do you order those bags with the substrate already in them and then just inject with spores? That looks way better than the jar/perlite aquarium method I used a long time ago. Only did it once but had 100% success rate with 24 jars. I was proud haha. Screwed most of them up when I tried to make an outdoor patch from the cakes though  You have me thinking of doing that again. Last time I ate some, oh it was one of the most memorable experiences of my life! We went camping and after we got there we found out there was to be a super rare meteor shower that night with 2-4 meteors a minute. It was so goddamn awesome. We had lawn chairs that laid flat and we were in a field so that when we laid down, there was nothing but beautiful clear country night sky in our peripherals as we looked straight up. It was so crazy seeing those big ass bright flaming balls rip silently through the night sky. I do highly recommend trying that sometime. The other crazy part of that night was when we were standing on the river bank. The moon was lighting up the shallow water so I could see the bottom and all the little creatures in it doing their thing. I was leaning over just gazing into it when I noticed a tiny (maybe 5 inch) snake in front of my face just laying on the bottom waiting for minnows to swim by. I dropped a tiny pebble in the water and the snake ate it before it hit the bottom....... ( mind blown).


I know people flip at different times. Me personally would flip at about 75%. Most of your training will happen after you flip and the plants start to stretch. Every strain would be different so what works for one won't work for another. I spend everyday for about 2 weeks training during stretch. 
The more plants you have in the scrog, the sooner you could fill the screen and flip. 
You'll do fine with a 400 if veg time isn't an issue for you. 

That's hilarious, I just got back from campin this last weekend with a campsite right on the river. Watching fish and all. The only thing missing was the meteors, lol. It was an awesome time. 7 of us all just vibing in the outdoors. I played guitar while my buddy played a hand drum. We had some wild stuff going on. Awesome Times. 

Shoot me a link if you start a new thread. 
Tav


----------



## Taviddude (May 9, 2014)

SFguy said:


> damn Tavi. looks like u got some Spore issues... lol
> 
> i like the DIY ebb/flo buckets how big is your res for the system? topoffs how often?


Yeah, but definitely a good issue. 

It's a 50 gallon res, and I have to add back around 10 gallons every other day or so. Really a slick system. 
I had some of the stuff on hand like pumps, timers and the 55 gallon reservoir so it only cost me about 125 bucks to build. just 12 buckets, some grommets, tubing, and a large float valve. I'm only running 7 plants now, but I originally built it as a 12 bucket system. I put a gallon jug of water into each 5 gallon buckets to take up some space and it worked great. Otherwise a 50 gallon reservoir won't fill all 12 buckets. 

Works great though.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 9, 2014)

whats tavid getting ready to take some pics of my cakes cant wait for some mushies


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Taviddude (May 10, 2014)

Awe yeah. 

Beautiful setup. How long you thinking until they fruit?


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 10, 2014)

im hopeing 3-7 days


----------



## Taviddude (May 11, 2014)

Hopefully they'll pop up overnight. 
It's awesome when you check for pins, and theres nothing in the morning, than the next morning theres little mushrooms everywhere.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 16, 2014)

whats up tvaid was wondering where ur awesome pic are at, cant wait to see them


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 24, 2014)

here some shrooms for u bro


----------



## Taviddude (May 24, 2014)

Awesome. Air dried is the best imo. No high temps, and the mushrooms keep their appearance. 
I've had some HUGE 12"+ B+ monsters and after 12 hours in the dehydrator they looked like coat hanger, lol. 
Everything else looked like tooth picks. 
Enjoy the Babies.


----------



## Taviddude (May 24, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> whats up tvaid was wondering where ur awesome pic are at, cant wait to see them


I chopped on a whim, but have a few pics of my largest plant I'm going to put up. Just over 2 big ones with those plants.
Not bad, not great either, but I didn't train them at all. I just let em run. I was actually guessing more like 1.5 so I'm happy.


----------



## Taviddude (May 26, 2014)

Right back at Ya Brother.

Strain is B+
Here's a bag before harvesting.
They're overgrown, but it's hard to keep up with when you have more than 1-2 



*What the inside looks like. *


*ONE BAG worth of mushrooms. *


*Todays Haul. 17 Bags. Little over an Elbow Cracker Dry for sure. That's not a massive cooler. Like a 10-15 gallon if I had to guess. *

*Man, I pulled some MASSIVE mushies yesterday, but the camera wasn't around and I had shit to do. Those were RIDICULOUSLY huge. Over 12" long, with caps over 4" in diameter I'm sure. Some of the biggest caps I've seen in the years I've been in this hobby. *
*Here's some decent size girls from today. *
**


----------



## Taviddude (May 26, 2014)

Here's a couple pics of the larger plants I pulled.
Sorry I didn't grab more pics of the chop to share, but really I just wanted to get it done.
I'll throw up some pics of the end product here soon.

Tons of Lurf toward the bottom, but I expected that. I didn't train them for shit, lol. I just let em roll.
Some foxtailing, but that was cool too. Wasn't going for anything this round, but some quick easy smoke.
Was a BITCH to manicure all that lower shit, but that pretty much goes without saying. 
I'll stick with ScrOG from now on. Pull the colas, and throw the rest aside for hash, or edibles. 
Trimming all that was Horse Shit.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 26, 2014)

wow im really going to have to do the bags for real great pics man im loveing it keep them comeing


----------



## MXW3LL (May 26, 2014)

both grows look very nice.

happen to have a good DIY link for growing mushrooms in bags?


----------



## Taviddude (May 27, 2014)

MXW3LL said:


> both grows look very nice.
> 
> happen to have a good DIY link for growing mushrooms in bags?


Being written as we speak. Doing a group grow right now, Join in *HERE.*


----------



## hydroMD (Jun 7, 2014)

Just stumbled on here and wanted to say very nicely done taviddude. 

And those bags looks sweet! 

Also, bigworm your stuff is looking good too. I dont envy you running that many strains together! Takes some elbow grease, props


----------



## Taviddude (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks a lot Hydro.


----------



## Taviddude (Jun 7, 2014)

Here's some more bigguns I got lately.


----------



## hydroMD (Jun 8, 2014)

Built this and am just coming to the end of my first dwc round using it. Sorry to change the subject from the boomers but i figure you can appreciate this


----------



## Taviddude (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice Clean setup!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 12, 2014)

whats up peeps been doing alot of chopping lately hey tavid that join in link doesnt work taker easy


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 12, 2014)

heres one for u bro


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 6, 2014)

where u be broski just stopping in to say whatsup


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm alive, all is alright. 
Just got my ass handed to me on this last grow. 
Dynafem Critical+2.0 hermied. So did both the clones I took from it just to see. I was watching them though so I caught em early.
Seeded a full 4x8 tent.Should have been about 3 L's, but I'll be lucky to get 1.5 smokeable. 
I'll definitely have plenty of hash for a while. 
I ram A.M.S by GHS which is "Anti-Mold-System". 
Got a ton of mold ONLY on the A.M.S. 
Everything else was LITERALLY untouched. 

Made it to 53 days on what should have been at least 70 days for most of the plants
and had to chop due to the dang Mold. 

It's all good though. Onward, and upward to some strains that won't hemi, or mold before day 50.

The Blue Kush turned out A1.
The Sharkshock CBD turned out F$#%@ AWESOME. 

First 1:1 CBD strain I've ever tried.
The buzz is unique, and enjoyable. Your short term memory stays in tack. On some good shit I can't remember what I was doing 10 seconds before. Shit has me getting up out of my chair, and standing there wondering what the hell I got up for, lol. 
The CBD was the total opposite. I was High as shit, major body buzz, NO anxiety or "Push" to over analyze anything like I get with most smoke and I could recall information with no effort at all. Time dialation was minimal. Euphoric, and sublime. 
Definitely a body stone, but without any couch-lock.
Would be VERY good for pain. Whole body seems to just feel good. Buzzed from head to toe.
VERY interesting smoke for sure. 
Personally, I love it.


----------

